# Strafe für das ganken



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2008)

Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen. 

In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.

Würdet ihr so oder ähnliche Strafen euch auch in WoW auch wünschen? Natürlich kann man ja immer aus der eigenen Fraktion Hilfe holen - aber keiner hat Lust stundenlang das Spiel mitzumachen. Kaum is die Hilfe Weg geht die gankerei ja wieder los. 

Da es auch keine Möglichkeit gibt über GM das zumindestens nach längerer Zeit zu stoppen wäre ich sehr dafür da es einfach nur nervig ist und den Spielspaß mindert.


Und bitte keine flames von wegen dann spiel halt pve. Ganken und halbwegs faire pvp Kämpfe sind 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen.

EDIT:
Nur um das ganz klar zu stellen. Ganken ist für mich nicht wenn man unfair kämpft sprich in der Merheit ist oder deutlich besseres Equip hat. Es geht NUR darum wenn ein lvl unterschied von mehr als 20 lvl vorhanden ist und es bei einmal nicht bleibt. Sprich bewusst ins lowie gebiet um zigmal lowies zu one hitten.


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

am ganken auf Rajaxx finde ich geil, dass wenn die Allianzler ihre Hochkomplexen 30 zu 1 Taktiken auspacken immer von 10 S3 Typen umgebatscht werden, die auf Rajaxx rübergewechselt von Frostwolf oder so

naja mir egal


----------



## Afflictor (4. Februar 2008)

> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Schaf verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.



/klugscheißon
Das ist kein Schaf, sondern ein Huhn. 
/klugscheißoff

mfg
Afflictor


----------



## b1ubb (4. Februar 2008)

das ist völliger blödsinn

warum glaubst du hat Blizzard 

2 verschiedene Servertypen gemacht ?
zum spaß oder was ?

wenn du kein open PvP machen willst - dann spiel auf nen pve server ganz einfach
spielst du auf nen pvp server - pech gehabt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz einfach


----------



## Euro (4. Februar 2008)

also die idee mit dem sheepen find ich gut. dieses lowlevel geganke im schlingendorn oder tarrens mühle is einfach nur nervig. 1 mal sterben is ja vielleicht noch ganz lustig. wenn man aber einfach nicht weiterquesten kann weil nen lustiger ali (oder nen lustiger hordler^^) meint er hat minderwertigkeitskomplexe......

sheep mit 1hp wäre sehr nice xD


----------



## Dradius (4. Februar 2008)

Nein sollte es nicht aufen pvp realm sollte man sich verstecken und wer ist schon gerne gesheept?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2008)

also für mich bedeutet pvp realm nicht ständige gankerei.

von mir aus soll in einem 30-40 gebiet 100 lvl 40er einen lvl 30er killen. Das is zwar unfaier aber naja das is halt pvp. Aber ein 70er der zu tarrens mühle reist nur um seine komplexe auszuleben hat für mich nix mit pvp zu tun.


----------



## Euro (4. Februar 2008)

> das ist völliger blödsinn
> 
> warum glaubst du hat Blizzard
> 
> ...



kann ja nur von nem ali kommen (sicher auch so nen lowlevel ganker)



> Und bitte keine flames von wegen dann spiel halt pve. Ganken und halbwegs faire pvp Kämpfe sind 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen.



gelesen???

hab auch nix gegen "faires" ganken. wenn du meinst meinen 70er mit nem anderen 70er zu ganken, hat ja niemand was dagegen. oder gehst du auch innen kindergarten und haust kinder nur weil das lustig ist und die keine chance gegen dich haben?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Laut Gamemaster ist Ganken/Corpse-camping ect auf PVP servern erlaubt.

Go PvE ..


----------



## b1ubb (4. Februar 2008)

Euro schrieb:


> kann ja nur von nem ali kommen (sicher auch so nen lowlevel ganker)



ähm genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


darum spiel ich auch auf nen PVE Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


du EURO =)


----------



## rocket_launcher (4. Februar 2008)

So wird es zB in Archlord gemacht : 

"...die schon in den Startgebieten Jagd auf weit schwächere Charaktere machen. Dem schieben die so genannten Schurkenpunkte einen Riegel vor. Wer sich zu oft an den »Kleinen« vergeht, macht sich selbst das Leben schwer. Die Strafe richtet sich nach der Anzahl der Vergehen und reicht vom Handelsverbot mit anderen Spielern bis zum Verlust von Erfahrungspunkten oder einer Benimm-Lektion durch NPC-Wachen."


----------



## Seraquael (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> wenn du kein open PvP machen willst - dann spiel auf nen pve server ganz einfach
> spielst du auf nen pvp server - pech gehabt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganken ist kein PvP!

Ganken ist einfach nur dumm. Dafür brauchst du keine Taktik, kein Equip, keinen Skill und keine 10 Freunde. Fürs Ganken brauchst du nur einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex und 30 Sekunden Zeit. Ganken ist was für Kinder denen Daddy gerade den Hintern versohlt hat und die deswegen mal wieder einen so richtig p0wnen wollen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es entsprechende Maßnahmen dafür gäbe. Ob unbedingt die Huhnvariante fair ist, glaube ich nicht. Was ist wenn ein Lowie in eine AE reinläuft (zB bei einem Raid auf eine Hordenstadt)? Schwer da ein vernünftiges Mittel zu finden...


----------



## Drydema (4. Februar 2008)

wenn man keine lowies ganken könnte hätte schneesturm keinen grund auser überfüllung warum man nicht von nem pve auf nen pvp transen kann da ein grund war das es ja schwerer sein soll auf nem pvp server zu leveln


----------



## Tarsul (4. Februar 2008)

Man sollte das Rumheulen in Foren bestrafen


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria, Blizzard möchte durch den ''Jeder gegen Jeden'' Modus genau das Verhalten auf einem PvP Realm herrvorufen, aber wer dies nicht möchte kann ja auch auf einen PvE Realm gehen. So schwierig ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

Genau PVP ist schwerer zu lvln und im normalfall greift man sich gegenseitig oft an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



70er greifen 20er an .. die loggen um und greifen den 70er an

ich gank mit meinem priester (lvl 40 damals) nen 41er mage .. 
der loggt auf 70er warri mit crap eq ^^ ich logg auf meinen schami mit s2 eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und gank ihn ncoh 3ma 

wer keine lust auf sowas hat oder auf bäm ich bin tot soll pve gehen .. blizz sagt selbst es ist erlaubt als 70er lvl 1er zu ganken (auf pvp servern) auf pve wird man bestraft


----------



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2008)

wie gesagt ich finde es super in einem 65-70 gebiet die gegnerische fraktion angreifen zu können und das will ich nicht missen. Von mir aus auch 10 70er gegen einen 65er aber low lvl geganke hat für mich NICHTS mit pvp zu tun.


----------



## Gwynny (4. Februar 2008)

Naja wenn man alles verbietet bleibt doch irgendwann der Spaß auf der Strecke...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Faulmaul (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ähm genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ööhm dich betriffts garnich aber fett die klappe auf?

naja... jeder wie er will.

spricht für sich; und wer b1ubb und seine Kommentare net kennt ist wirklich n armes würstchen


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ööhm dich betriffts garnich aber fett die klappe auf?
> 
> naja... jeder wie er will.
> 
> spricht für sich; und wer b1ubb und seine Kommentare net kennt ist wirklich n armes würstchen



Genau, muss mal seine Signatur anschauen:



> Sry, aber wenn man B1ubb nicht kennt sollte man seinen buffed acc löschen xD



Man soll mal den ganzen B1ubb Fanboys gewaltig in den Hintern treten.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. Februar 2008)

also mir ist es eig total egal da man wenn man nit gegankt werden will nit aufm pvp server spielen sollte!!!
wozu gibts denn schliesslich PvE server
und hatten wa das thema nit schon ganz oft???
hmm naja vllt irre ich mich auch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> ööhm dich betriffts garnich aber fett die klappe auf?
> 
> naja... jeder wie er will.
> 
> spricht für sich; und wer b1ubb und seine Kommentare net kennt ist wirklich n armes würstchen



faulmaul bitte

das thema hatten wir schonmal, wenn du dich nicht richtig informierst - erzähl nix über mich !
du hast kein plan auf welchen servern ich schon war 

 ich war über 2 jahre lang auf nen PvP Server
habe unzählige 70er im nacken gehabt wie ich lvl 15-60 war
und du willst mir erzählen ich weiß davon nix

wenn man keien ahnung hat, einfach mal ... 

echt faulmaul - wenn du nix zum sagen hast - lass die hände von der tastatur

blizzard hat selbst gesagt das ganken erlaubt ist
und jeder der es nicht will soll auf nen PvE Server gehen ganz einfach 

ganken ist ein PvP - doch ganken ist PvP
nur ist es halt unfair genauso unfair wie wenn ein 
frischer lvl 70er in ein BG reingeht wo alle Arena 2 / 3 anhaben


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. Februar 2008)

Find ich bescheuert...
Dafür sind PVP- Server da! Und wo soll das dann ein Ende haben?
Ticket an GM: Hey GM, war grad auf der Netherschwingenscherbe, um mir den Drachen zu holen, aber da isn Hordler, der mich umhaut.....
GM: Sauerei, denn bannen wir....

----->PVP-Server sind dazu da!


----------



## Faulmaul (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> faulmaul bitte
> 
> das thema hatten wir schonmal, wenn du dich nicht richtig informierst - erzähl nix über mich !
> du hast kein plan auf welchen servern ich schon war
> ...



b1ubb du spielst PvE, oder?

zumindest hast das so gepostet; wenn du Alzheimer hast hör auf zu spielen; WoW ist schlecht für deine verbleibenden grauen Zellen;

wenn du hier meinst beleidigend werden zu müssen wird reportet.

deine sinnfreien Posts gehen net nur mir am socken; ausser nachplappern hast du no nix gebracht

und wenn du schon zitierst (so von wegen fresse halten) dann richtig; also markier hier nich den Klugscheisser, bei dir gehts maximal in die Hose


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> b1ubb du spielst PvE, oder?
> 
> zumindest hast das so gepostet; wenn du Alzheimer hast hör auf zu spielen; WoW ist schlecht für deine verbleibenden grauen Zellen;
> 
> ...



lol
Mehr dazu kann man net sagen.....


----------



## Rangekiller (4. Februar 2008)

omg hab mir jetz keine posts angeschaut ich sag dazu nur:
whine net so rum und fang auf nem PvE server an... wenn jeder der ma gegankt wird so rumheulen würde omg


----------



## Dérack (4. Februar 2008)

BOA JUNGE spiel am PVE realm und nicht am PvP realm wenn du wegen bisschen ganken rumheulst man man man


----------



## Kiluan (4. Februar 2008)

Blizzard hatte mal geplant das wenn ein Spieler zu oft lowies killt er von seine Eigenen Fraktion verstoßen wird , und zb nicht mehr den Windreitermeister benutzen kann. Dann musste er sich irgenwie wieder beliebt machen.

Aber das haben sie nie Umgesetzt.


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Blizzard hatte mal geplant das wenn ein Spieler zu oft lowies killt er von seine Eigenen Fraktion verstoßen wird , und zb nicht mehr den Windreitermeister benutzen kann. Dann musste er sich irgenwie wieder beliebt machen.
> 
> Aber das haben sie nie Umgesetzt.



Noch nie davon was gehört, aber wenn man 3 mal den selben Spieler auserhalb den Schlachtfeldern tötet, erhält man keine Ehrepunkte mehr.


----------



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2008)

@Dérack Schade das man den Thread für leute wie dich nicht unzugänglich  machen kann. Es geht nicht um einen whine thread es geht um eine Konstruktive Umfrage ob es sinnvoll ist Sanktionen einzuführen wie das standardmäßig bei anderen PVP!!! MMO's der Fall ist.


----------



## myxemio (4. Februar 2008)

Oh mann....        Könnt ihr nicht lesen, oder wie???

Lest nochmal:



Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...




Da geht es nicht direkt darum, das ein 70ger sich in einem lowi-Gebit, das umstritten ist, einen lowie schnappt und den ein oder zweimal killt, sondern darum, das sich der 70ger hinsetzt und body-Camping vollzieht und damit andere beim Leveln stört und davon abhält!! (verbessere mich, wenn ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden habe! XD )

Ganz einfaches Thema:

Erstellt euch nen char auf nem Server, auf dem ihr KEINEN char habt...
Wenn ihr dann jetzt in einem Gebit seid, in dem ihr auch geflaggt seid, und es kommt ein ally/Hordler und haut euch die ganze zeit um, ( rechne mit 1-2 stunden immer kill - Leiche rennen - wiederbeleben - Kill ... usw.) dann möchte ich euch mal sehen....    dann geht bei euch nämlich auch das geflame und geheule los....

Also lasst eure nervtötenden vorlauten komments und schreibt mal zur Abwechslung mal positive beiträge!!!

Zum Thema: 

Zum umsetzen ist ds natürlich sehr schwer, weil mal den unterschied zwischen Raid auf Orgrimmar/Sturmwind und "Leichen-Campen" nicht direkt trennen kann, ausser man bezieht sich auf die jeweiligen gebiete und die anzahl der killst an den selben Leuten...

Allerdings is die Idee, das sich der "Größere" in ein Huhn verwandelt, das bei "kitzeln" schon tot umfällt nicht schlecht!
doch sollte dazu dann auch verschleiss der rüssi von mind 75% auch dazu kommen, damit man sich solche Aktionen mindestens 3mal überlegt!!!


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> blizzard hat selbst gesagt das ganken erlaubt ist
> und jeder der es nicht will soll auf nen PvE Server gehen ganz einfach



Blödsinn, dass es Schneesturm "erlaubt" liegt nur daran, dass die GMs sich nicht immer mit heulenden Kiddies rumplagen wollen, die eine Niederlage im PvP erlitten haben und wollen, dass der böse Typ der sie umgehauen hat gebannt wird, weil er ja sicher cheated.

Blizz kann noch so viel erlauben oder verbieten, Low-Levels zu ganken ist ein todsicherer Ausdruck von kindischem Verhalten. Keiner der geistig erwachsen ist würde aus Spaß Charaktere umkloppen, die sich eh nicht gegen ihn verteidigen können.



> ganken ist ein PvP - doch ganken ist PvP
> nur ist es halt unfair genauso unfair wie wenn ein
> frischer lvl 70er in ein BG reingeht wo alle Arena 2 / 3 anhaben



Der frische 70er hat die Wahl: Er muss nicht ins BG oder in die Arena. Er ist selber schuld wenn er da umgekloppt wird.

Ein 30er Char, der von ner Horde 70er umgehauen wird, so just for the fun of it, hatte keine Wahl.


----------



## b1ubb (4. Februar 2008)

Faulmaul in was für einer Welt lebst du eigentlich ???

ich habe im gegensatz zu dir gesagt wie ich darüber denke und das eine strafe
unangebracht ist - weil es einfach ein teil von PvP ist 

du hingegen hast nur gesagt das ich auf nen pve server spiel und gar nicht mitreden sollte.

daraufhin hab ich dir nur gesagt das ich über 2 jahre auf nen PvP Server gezockt habe.
was hast du für ein problem, wenn du ein problem mit mir und meinen posts hast dann ignorier sie einfach
aber jedesmal mit dir einen diss zu veranstalten - auf das hab ich kein bock
weil ich sowieso weiß - das du ne große klappe hast und nichts dahinter
weil alles was ich mach - IST SCHLECHt
und alles was du machst - IST PERFEKT !
natürlich - und der weihnachtsmann bringt die geschenke und der osterhase hüpft im garten und versteckt die eier.!


----------



## Slavery (4. Februar 2008)

Allein der Thread is planlos ... warum sollte es auf nem PvP-Server verboten werden?!
Dann würde es ja nur noch PvE-Server geben --> Dafür gibt es PvP-Server!!


----------



## Hinack (4. Februar 2008)

ich bin dagegen.
Ich wurde dieser Tage auch gegenkt -> umloggen den 70er kräftig verhauen -> wieder auf twink loggen ungestört weiterquesten.

MFG Hinack


----------



## Aitaro (4. Februar 2008)

Leunam-Nemesis schrieb:


> Find ich bescheuert...
> Dafür sind PVP- Server da! Und wo soll das dann ein Ende haben?
> Ticket an GM: Hey GM, war grad auf der Netherschwingenscherbe, um mir den Drachen zu holen, aber da isn Hordler, der mich umhaut.....
> GM: Sauerei, denn bannen wir....
> ...



wenn man sich da rumtreibt ist man wohl schon lvl 70  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. hier is die rede davon das man sich an leute vergreift die 20+ lvl unter einem sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas is kein pvp mehr.. sowas ist schwach meiner meinung nach.. also ich persöhnlich hab es nicht nötig mich an schwächeren zu vergreifen.. 

das lustige daran is aber.. irgendwie sind es zu 95% schurken die sowas immer meinen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. backstab, vanish.. look at me.. im tha imba pWnZ0R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PVP - Player VS Player .. sein "skill" gegen leute zu behaupten die ungefähr auf dem gleichen stand, oder sogar besser ausgerüstet sind.. meine meinung.. aber jeden das seine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malakas (4. Februar 2008)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Man sollte das Rumheulen in Foren bestrafen




jawohl !!!11elf Recht hast du da.

Und Heuler auf PvP servern sind noch schlimmer... die sollte man..hmmm ganken ?!? Corpsecampen ??? oder am besten einfach alles zusammen. 30 level unterschied, egal als druff auf die Weicheier/warmduscher


Das Thema ist schon so alt.. Go pve, feddisch ...frechheit wer sich noch traut so ein Thread aufzumachen.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Super Idee das man in ein Huhn verwandelt wird. Bin sehr dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Allein der Thread is planlos ... warum sollte es auf nem PvP-Server verboten werden?!
> Dann würde es ja nur noch PvE-Server geben --> Dafür gibt es PvP-Server!!



Nein, es wären endlich richtige PvP-Server, nicht Server für Kiddies die ihre RL-Komplexe an anderen auslassen, selber aber nicht genug drauf haben um jemandem auf gleichem Level die Stirn zu bieten.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung und ich denke nicht das man die Leute sheepen sollte... Wer sich für nen PVP server entscheidet, muss damit leben (oder sterben ^^). 

Grüße
Bierzelthocker


----------



## Bl4ze (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das eine Strafe erst nötig wird wenn jemand wirklich destruktives Verhalten an den Tag legt.

1-2 saubere PvP Kills sind ja zu ertragen - deswegen spiel ich auch auf einem PvP Server.
Ich möchte 
1. jederzeit dem Risiko ausgesetzt sein das mich gleich jemand der gegnerischen Fraktion angreift
2. jederzeit die Fähigkeit haben jemand anderem den Farmspot abzunehmen

Sobald es aber daran geht mit einem Level 70 Char Level 40iger usw. zu killen ist das für
micht keine bereicherung des Spiels mehr sondern nur noch der drang Anderen den Freude am Spiel zu nehemen.

Es geht beim sgn. "lowie ganken" ja nicht um Ehere, Farmspots oder die Herrausforderung eines fairen PvP Kampfes - es ist einfach nur destruktive Zerstörungswut auf Kosten Anderer (jetzt schaue man bitte
in Richtung Medienberichte ala "WoW macht Aggressiv").

In welchem Maße die Strafe dann sein soll ist sicherlich noch etwas Anderes:
die Idee von WAR finde ich nicht schlecht allerdings fast schon zu hart,
besser ist in meinen Augen ein richtig nerviger Debuffs (2h nicht mehr mounten können zb).
Etwas das nicht direkt ins Spielgeschehn eingreift oder dafür sorgt das der "high" Levelspieler erst nachdenk
bevor er einfach fröhlich auf den roten Balken einschlägt.


----------



## Malakas (4. Februar 2008)

Aitaro schrieb:


> wenn man sich da rumtreibt ist man wohl schon lvl 70
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Komm babbel dich net müd...skill und so ein müll...  es ist halt einfach so...geh pve servern wenn du damit ein Problem hast. Es wird sich nie ändern. So banale Argumente wie: das sind meisten Schurken oder sowas... wolle Keks ?!? Oder am besten noch so Sprüche , das sind immer die "Allies" (ich hasse dieses Wort,zusammen mit Dudu) KRIEG ICH HASS ; ) 

Die meisten Heuler die sich übers Ganken beschweren hatten sich das wohl nicht überlget als sie auf ein pvp server gestartet sind. Da dachten die  wohl, hey cool pvp. Da kann ich die Feinde einfach umhauen wenn ich sie sehe...Tja kann aber halt auch passieren das man zuerst gesehn wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ätschh


Wenn ich durch Strangle flitze weil ich dort jemand helfen soll mach ich auch pvp. Ob die gegner da 40 level unter mir sind oder 5 an der Zahl ist mir leck. reingesprungen , einmal fearn und dann zudoten, dann einfach mal schauen was passiert : ) 
Ging mir damals auch nicht anders, war hart, war unfair...aber ich lebe noch ...

so far  / just my 2 cent


----------



## Faulmaul (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> weil alles was ich mach - IST SCHLECHt
> und alles was du machst - IST PERFEKT !
> natürlich - und der weihnachtsmann bringt die geschenke und der osterhase hüpft im garten und versteckt die eier.!



na wenigstens hast dus verstanden; blubber net so viel


----------



## FERT (4. Februar 2008)

der erste schritt richtung "anti-gank" ist doch die tatsache das menschen mit rezz-nachwirkungen keine ehre mehr geben )

wobei :/ wer rezzt schon gleich beim geisterheiler?


mir persönlich ist es wurst.

ich werde oft gegankt, und ich gank selber oft.
aber das gehört zum pvp server, von daher steh ich dem gelassen gegenüber.


----------



## Nadaria (4. Februar 2008)

@Bl4ze 100% sign.

Zu den anderen ("ey spiel doch pve"):

Nutzt jedes exploit was es gibt, bescheißt andere im Handel wo es nur geht, nutzt die Unwissenheit von anderen immer zu eurem nutzen, lebt eure komplexe an anderen aus und verderbt jedem den Spielspass... Mit Glück gibt es ja bald den Big Arschloch Award und ihr habt endlich ein Pokal zu hause.

Und nochmal an die die nicht lesen können. Wenn nen 70er mal im vorbeilaufen nen lowie umnietet ist das noch nicht ganken wer das bewusst 100mal hintereinander macht schon.

mfg


----------



## Perceptor (4. Februar 2008)

Wer auf nen PVP Server geht muss sich dessen bewusst sein auch mal eins auf die Nase zu bekommen,wenn man nicht damit klar kommt gegankt zu werden soll man gleich nen Server auswählen auf dem Mman das PVP erst aktivieren muss,ganz einfach.
mich nervts auch manchmal wenn ich umgenockt werde aber Strafe dafür find ich bescheuert.


----------



## zuechor (4. Februar 2008)

Frank.Horrigan schrieb:


> am ganken auf Rajaxx finde ich geil, dass wenn die Allianzler ihre Hochkomplexen 30 zu 1 Taktiken auspacken immer von 10 S3 Typen umgebatscht werden, die auf Rajaxx rübergewechselt von Frostwolf oder so
> 
> naja mir egal



opfer.

zum thema:
ist mir scheiss egal. passiert halt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endijian (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.




WAS ?! Im dem angekündigten MEGA-PVP Spiel WAR soll so ein Kinderquatsch kommen, wie lächerlich is das denn bitte. Einfach nur rofl.
PVP wird immer mehr verweichlicht.
Fraktionen und Instanzen anstatt richtigem Open-PVP
kein Loot der gekillten Gegner
etc.
Eine sehr traurige Entwicklung.


----------



## Duram (4. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, spiele fast nur PVE, misst WOW die erfolge im PVP in "Ehre".
Was daran ehrenvoll sein sollen jemanden zu töten der sich nicht adäquat wehren kann erschließt sich mir nicht.
Ich finde das sogar ausgesprochen unehrenhaft.
Insofern sollte sich unehrenhaftes Verhalten auch bemerkbar machen.
Sinnvoll in die Spielmechanik integriert wäre z.b.
- Abzug der Rufpunkte bei der eigenen Fraktion
- Abzug der Ehrenpunkte
- bei mehrmaligem Vorkommen am gleichen Low-Level Gegner in kurzer Zeit -> öffentliche Steckbriefe in den Cities mit Kopfgeld auf den betreffenden Ganker.
- Spawn einer Militär / Polizeieinheit (gleicher Level wie der Ganker) die dem Ganker dann die Möglichkeit eines ehrenvollen Kampfes bietet.
- jeder Spieler kann sich bei einer Wache der Fraktion einen Beschützer 
kaufen der bei unehrenhaften Attacken mit dem Level des Gegners erscheint und den Gegner vermöbelt. Wenn der Ganker gewinnt kann er ganken, wenn nicht, läuft er vom friedhof :-)

Das mit dem Huhn finde ich nicht sinnvoll in WOW, weil das überhaupt nicht in das Spiel passt.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Bl4ze 100% sign.
> 
> Zu den anderen ("ey spiel doch pve"):
> 
> ...



100% deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Lupinè (4. Februar 2008)

Perceptor schrieb:


> Wer auf nen PVP Server geht muss sich dessen bewusst sein auch mal eins auf die Nase zu bekommen,wenn man nicht damit klar kommt gegankt zu werden soll man gleich nen Server auswählen auf dem Mman das PVP erst aktivieren muss,ganz einfach.
> mich nervts auch manchmal wenn ich umgenockt werde aber Strafe dafür find ich bescheuert.




Du weißt schon wo der Unterschied zwischen mal umnieten und ganken ist, oder?
Ich laufe auch in Ashenvale an keinem Hordie vorbei, wenn ich da in der Ecke bin.
Ich muss da aber nicht an seinem Body stehen bleiben, warten dass er Rezzt, und ihn wieder kalt machen.

Das ist einfach nur Kindergarten, wer damit sein Selbstbewusstsein aufbauen muss, mit Lvl 70, hat sich seinen Char wohl auch gekauft, und "Lowies ganken" ist dann das einzige was er kann.

In diesem Sinne


wie üblich die Lupi


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> WAS ?! Im dem angekündigten MEGA-PVP Spiel WAR soll so ein Kinderquatsch kommen, wie lächerlich is das denn bitte. Einfach nur rofl.
> PVP wird immer mehr verweichlicht.



Nein, es geht nur endlich wieder darum, sich mit Chars auf seinem eigenen Level zu messen und zwar in jeder Phase des Spiels. Nicht mehr darum, Newbies den Spaß am Spiel zu versauen.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Nachtrag: Am besten gefallen mir noch die Leute die open PvP in Westfall machen und dann alle Questgeber,Greifenmeister usw killen weil sie ja keinen spieler angreifen können. Auch die glauben sie machen PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Grizzla (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...



OMG

Darum bin ich ja auf einem PvP Server! Damit ich Ganken kann und World PvP machen kann... und deine Idee.. OMFG bitte geh auf einem PvE Server statt rum zuheulen.. sowas ist ja mal derbst zum kotzten..


----------



## Thursoni (4. Februar 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> jawohl !!!11elf Recht hast du da.
> 
> Und Heuler auf PvP servern sind noch schlimmer... die sollte man..hmmm ganken ?!? Corpsecampen ??? oder am besten einfach alles zusammen. 30 level unterschied, egal als druff auf die Weicheier/warmduscher
> Das Thema ist schon so alt.. Go pve, feddisch ...frechheit wer sich noch traut so ein Thread aufzumachen.



Man sollte dich eher "Corpsecampen"!


----------



## DeadlyMadMax (4. Februar 2008)

lol greift dich nen lowie an als dank wirst dann gesheept und dann gekillt schwachsinn

wer kein open pvp mag soll pve zocken


----------



## Thursoni (4. Februar 2008)

DeadlyMadMax schrieb:


> lol greift dich nen lowie an als dank wirst dann gesheept und dann gekillt schwachsinn
> 
> wer kein open pvp mag soll pve zocken



Lies dir doch bitte erstmal den Thread durch bevor du den selben Mist wie die anderen postest.
Wenn ein 70er einen 20er der überhaupt keine Chance hatt 2 Stunden lang campt hat das überhaupt nix mit open PvP zu tuhen...


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (4. Februar 2008)

Ich glaub auch das einige von euch hier nicht richtig hingeguckt haben. In dem Post geht es ums ganken. Nicht um OpenPvP. Ich hab auch nen 70 und ich zokk auf nem PvP server. 

Das ist auch mein Einziger 70 auf dem server. Also als ich noch ein lowie war und in nem umkäpften Gebiet unterwegs war war ich mir auch bewusst das es vorkommen kann das ich umgehaun werde. Als mich der erste 70 umgemäht hatte dachte ich mir: "Der Penner was will der hier".

Gut dachte ich mir is halt so PvP is eben PvP und da ich zu dem zeitpunkt selber mich mit gleichstufigen angelegt hab wars mir auch erstmal egal. Deswegen spiele ich ja auch PvP server. und die gegnerrische fraktion plattzumachen.

ABER Ganken gehört für mich nichtmal zu PvP. Wer lowie gankt gehört verprügelt. Und ganken ist für mich nicht  70ger klatscht 70ger und wartet ein zwei mal bis der sich wieder belebt hat. 

Sondern ganken ist für mich wenn 70ger nen lowie killt da sitzenbleibt wartet bis der wieder kommt den wieder killt, wahrscheinlich noch auslacht,anspuckt etc. und so weiter und so weiter. Was hat das noch mit pvp zu tun??? Nix der 70ger bekommt nichtmal ehre dafür. und wenn man als lowie grad erstmal angefangen hatt kann man nichtmal umloggen wie es die meisten hier vorschlagen. 

Und als 70ger hat man echt viele andere sachen zu tun als lowies zu killen deswegen ist ganken echt nur für kiddies die nicht mit in ne hero ini und kara,bt oder ssc genommen werden weil ihr verhalten einfach nur mies ist. Die gehn dann nämlich hin und meinen einen auf "großen Krieger" zumachen und lowie umzunieten um zu zeigen das die was drauf haben. 

Deswegen gehört ganken für mich bestraft und ich wiederhole mich gerne nochmal bevor ich hier wieder lesen muss geh doch PvE, bla bla bla, 

Ganken= unfaires verhalten halten von highlevlern gegenüber lowlevlern. z.B. stundenlang hinter denene herzulatschen und die dauert umnieten.

OpenPvP= 70ger klatscht 20ger,30ger oder 40ger und läuft weiter oder haut se halt ein zwei mal mehr um. Kein Problem, alles gut und schön.

Als bestrafung könnte man Abzug von Ehrenpunkten, Gold oder Ruf. oder wenn ein 70ger mehrfach nen lowie innerhalb kurzer zeit killt wird der 70ger handlungsunfähig gamacht so das der lowie den killen kann und nebenbei wird in den hauptstätten eine art schwarzes Brett sein wo der name des 70ger dann steht und das er von nem lowie gekillt wurde, so das alle ihn auslachen können ^^

naja in diesem sinne 

PS: freue mich schon auf das ganze geflame von den leuten hier ich könnte wetten es kommen mindestens 5 posts mit: Spiel doch PvE, heul nicht rum, du hat ja garkeine Ahnung, etc, usw usw.


----------



## Sharqaas (4. Februar 2008)

oh mann einmal pro woche kriescht ein kiddie aus seiner wow welt hervor und beschwert sich das auf PvP servern tatsächlich PvP stattfindet! das verwundert ihn so dermaßen das er erstmal im forum einen whine thread erstellen muss und hofft einen keks zu kriegen!

PvP server haben den namen nicht umsonst!! da wird man nunmal von der gegnerischen fraktion gekillt!
und wenn einer meint ein anderen ganken zu wollen dann ist das nunmal so! wozu gibt es gilden und den chat! richtig man sagt bescheid und schon kommen genug andere spieler um den ganker zu ganken!

wenn du kein bock auf pvp hast geh auf einen PvE server!


----------



## hexkleinehex (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

jetzt möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. 

Ich spiele auch von Anfang an auf einem PVP-Server und ich habe mich auch bewusst dafür entschieden. 

Jedoch finde ich das es absolut nichts mit PvP zu tun hat, wenn man Spieler die weit unter dem eigenen Level sind immer und immer wieder platt macht. 

Sicher muss sich auch ein Lowlevel daran gewöhnen das er auf einem PvP-Server ist, aber wenn der dann Stundenlang vom Leveln abgehalten wird nur weil da jemandem langweilig ist, finde ich feige und absolut unehrenhaft. Und nur zur Info es gibt auch Leute die erst angefangen haben mit WoW und die können dann bestimmt nicht mal schnell umloggen.

Und die Leute die hier dann schreien von wegen dann wechsel doch auf einen PvE-Server sind meiner Meinung nach alles Leute die genau das praktizieren und sich immer nur an schwächeren vergreifen. 

Und aus diesem Grund bin ich schon dafür das es für diese Leute die das ja anscheinend auch professionell betreiben Strafen geben sollte. Von wegen Sheepen ist meiner Meinung nach etwas krass, aber so eine Art Debuff so das er meinetwegen nur noch gleichwertig mit seinem Gegner ist fände ich nicht schlecht. Dann hat er noch eine Chance sich zu wehren, aber der gegankte Spieler hat die auch die Chance sich zu wehren und dann möge der bessere Gewinnen.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (4. Februar 2008)

blödsinn so ne umfrage, wer einen char auf einem pvp server macht, sollte wissen was ihn erwartet.


----------



## Arilanda (4. Februar 2008)

Fl4tlin3r schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch das einige von euch hier nicht richtig hingeguckt haben. In dem Post geht es ums ganken. Nicht um OpenPvP. Ich hab auch nen 70 und ich zokk auf nem PvP server.
> 
> Das ist auch mein Einziger 70 auf dem server. Also als ich noch ein lowie war und in nem umkäpften Gebiet unterwegs war war ich mir auch bewusst das es vorkommen kann das ich umgehaun werde. Als mich der erste 70 umgemäht hatte dachte ich mir: "Der Penner was will der hier".
> 
> ...



ähh heul nicht rum... ne Spaß, bin genau deiner Meinung, wenn nen Stufe 30 Char von nem 70iger umgeklatscht wird, ok 1mal, mein Gott, seis drum, aber dann ganken, da hörts, so finde ich, dann echt auf.


----------



## Soramac (4. Februar 2008)

Ich stell mir den Threadersteller grad so auf:

Er reitet grad mit seinen Freunden, Horst (Mensch Krieger) Vonhinten (Gnom Schurke) und er selber Darkhunter (Nachtelf Jäger) durch den Schlingendorntal und killt jeden Hordler der gerade vorbeiläuft und sie finden sich richtig cool und dann sag Horst: Hey Leute ich muss jetzt mal und dann noch Vonhinten ja me2. Aufeinmal reitet Darkhunter ganz alleine durch Schlingendorntal und gibt seine letzte erledigte Quest beim Jägerlager ab und auf einmal reitet ein 70er Troll Magier auf einem Frostwolf vorbei und killt Ihn und dann geht das erste geschreie zu Hause los und dann geht er wieder hinn und tarnt sich mit seiner Volksfähigkeit weil man Ihn ja dann nicht mehr sieht aber dann killt der 70er Troll Magier wieder und auf einmal...


... geht er auf den Desktop und tippt eine bestimme Seite ein und die lautet:


----------



## Maethoril (4. Februar 2008)

Duram schrieb:


> Was daran ehrenvoll sein sollen jemanden zu töten der sich nicht adäquat wehren kann erschließt sich mir nicht. Ich finde das sogar ausgesprochen unehrenhaft. Insofern sollte sich unehrenhaftes Verhalten auch bemerkbar machen.
> 
> Sinnvoll in die Spielmechanik integriert wäre z.b.
> - Abzug der Rufpunkte bei der eigenen Fraktion
> ...



Das sind wirklich nette Vorschläge. Ich sehe nämlich auch einen Unterschied zwischen PvP und Ganken, auch wenn das viele *achsocoole* Spieler nicht akzeptieren wollen. Blizzard redet von Ehre, deshalb sollte jemand, dem es um Ehre geht, sich auch ehrenvoll verhalten. BASTA! Meine Meinung, knüppelt mich dafür, wenn ihr diese Meinung nicht akzeptieren wollt.



> - Spawn einer Militär / Polizeieinheit (gleicher Level wie der Ganker) die dem Ganker dann die Möglichkeit eines ehrenvollen Kampfes bietet.
> - jeder Spieler kann sich bei einer Wache der Fraktion einen Beschützer
> kaufen der bei unehrenhaften Attacken mit dem Level des Gegners erscheint und den Gegner vermöbelt. Wenn der Ganker gewinnt kann er ganken, wenn nicht, läuft er vom friedhof :-)



Ist schwer umzusetzen, denke ich. Wäre aber lustig. Beim zweiten Vorschlag wäre auch für den Ganker noch etwas Spannung dabei: "Hat dieser Kacknoob wohl eine Wache dabei oder nicht? Hoffentlich nicht, für einen gleichstufigen Gegner reicht's nämlich nicht. Meine Freundin hat mich zwar nicht rangelassen und in der Schule wars auch Kacke, aber soll ich wirklich?"



> Das mit dem Huhn finde ich nicht sinnvoll in WOW, weil das überhaupt nicht in das Spiel passt.



Agree


----------



## Ikku (4. Februar 2008)

Aloha ^^

Ich verfolge dieses ganze PvP-Gank-Whine-Reissack-Thema schon ne ganze Weile und wundere mich eh warum immer wieder und wieder neue Threads dazu aufgemacht werden in denen es die gibt die sagen "1x umklatschen is ok, anderes is unfair" und diejenige die mit nem "OLOLOL ey du noob, du weichei, wenns dir nich passt spiel doch auf nem PvE-Server, ich gank alles was ich find und steh gern 3 stunden danben und mach nem anderen das "leben" zur hölle"

Vorneweg: Ich spiele auf einem PvE-Realm (eben genau wegen diesen OLOLOL-Typen ^^ Und auch so bin ich nicht grad der größte Fan vom PvP).

Betrachtet man mal die Story von WoW spricht nix dagegen dass z. B. ein 70er Hordler mal auf der Durchreise einen 30er Ally umklatscht. Schließlich ist es Allianz vs. Horde und gehört sich somit zum Spiel.
Ebenso könnte ich gerade noch so ein Auge zudrücken wenn jemand gerade langeweile hat und sich sagt: "Hey, geh ich doch mal Strangle und such mir mal paar Opfer" Werden diese nur EINMAL umgehauen is alles noch im Rahmen, damit muss ich schließlich rechnen wenn ich aufm PvP-Server bin. Führt das Ganze allerdings zum campen und zieht sich hin is das für mich nicht mehr in Ordnung. 
Und würde ich auf einem PvP-Server spielen, käme ich selbst nicht mal auf die Idee extra in LowLvl-Gebiete zu reisen nur um dann kleine Allys zu onehitten. Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Wo ist da bitte der Reiz?
Da geh ich dann lieber noch in die Wälder von Terrokar oder Nagrand, wo die meisten Levler zwischen 60-69 rumhängen.
Aber gut, kann verstehen dass es die klassischen "OLOLOL"-Ganker dort eher weniger hinzieht da dort natürlich die Chance auf andere 70er zu treffen (die einen womöglich eh umhacken) viel höher ist :> Und selbst umgehackt werden will man ja nich.

Meine Meinung über die meisten (!!) "Ganker" ist eh:
Große Klappe, nix dahinter!
Rumposen und rumlabern wie toll ihr seid und alle anderen sind Noobs könnt ihr hervorragend, aber warum messt ihr euch dann bitte an Leuten die 30Lvl unter euch sind? Sorry, aber die kriegt selbst der größte Noob down und ist in keinster Weise ein Beweis für euren ach so tollen Skill ^^


Edith unzo:
Fast meine Meinung zur eigentlichen Frage vergessen xD
Sheepen fänd ich doof, wär ja in manchen Situationen echt doof (eben wenn ein LowLvl das dann ausnutzt weil er weiß wenn der 70er mit ihm im Kampf ist wird er ein Schaf, bla blubb), aber so ne Art Debuff wär schon was das man sich überlegen könnte... Allerdings wär das dann wieder das Gleiche wie mitm Schaf... Mhm... und wenns denn so gehandhabt wird dass man nur den Debuff kriegt wenn man selbst der Angreifer war, dann kann mans auch mitm Sheep machen xD
Wenn ich jetzt "mir egal" nehme hätt ich mir auch den Post sparen können, "ja" is so ne Sache wegen der Umsetzung und ob es wirklich sinnvoll wäre, "nein" führt dazu dass es auch weiterhin Milliarden Threads geben wird mit ein und dem selben Thema xD
Ich enthalte mich... Ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fl4tlin3r (4. Februar 2008)

Sowie du das beschreibst, Soramac, würde ich das als OpenPvP abtun und gut ist. Klar weiß ich auch das es auf beiden seite so welch gibt die sofort rumheulen wenn die zwei mal von nem 70ger gekillt werden. 

Aber nehmen wir jetzt mal dein bespiel und nehmen wir an der trollmage meint jetzt ach jetzt haun wir den doch mal 2 stundenlang aus den stiefeln weil ich bin ja 70 und der nur ein lowie und schließlich hat der mich ja angegriffen ( ich nehme mal an das wolltes du damit sagen als du meintest das der NachtelfenJägher sich mit seiner Volksfähigkeit unsichbar gemacht hat ^^).

Naja und das ist dann wieder ganken. aber wenn der magier nett ist und weiß was abgeht haut der den Jäger vllt noch kurz mal um oder freiert den ein und reitet einfach weiter. 

Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (4. Februar 2008)

Stellt die Zelte auf, jetzt wird gecampt!

MFG Hinack


----------



## The Heini (4. Februar 2008)

Das ist wohl der unnötigste Thread ever, für was gibts PvE Server -.-?!


----------



## -dekagepe- (4. Februar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der unnötigste Thread ever, für was gibts PvE Server -.-?!




sry, aber dein nick-name sagt schon alles:

und überhaupt:

könnten vllt. mal alle, die nichts konstruktives zum thema beizutragen haben, einfach mal nur die klappe halten und sich schleichen???

danke.

ich spiele auf pvp-server (und habe es mitunter bereut) und JA, auch ich hab schon massives ganken und campen über mich ergehen lassen müssen. und NEIN, damit meine ich nicht, mal 2-3 mal umgehaun zu werden, bevor der 70er sich wieder verzieht und nach neuen low-"gegnern" ausschau hält. ich rede hier von campen, ständig umklatschen, nachlaufen, suchen und wieder umhauen...und ganz ehrlich: ES GING MIR DERBST auf die nerven! n debuff oder ähnliches als strafe für lowie-ganker (so ab dem 4. mal den gleichen umhauen) wäre bei manchen "mitspielern" manchmal wirklich wünschenswert, auch wenn ich glaube, dass das nicht umgesetzt wird...

es gibt nur noch eine sache die mir noch mehr auf die nerven geht: sinnfreies posten/flamen in einen thread von dem man maximal die überschrift gelesen hat UND dadurch sinnloses wiederholen der gleichen unlustigen, wenig hilfreichen und orthografisch meist katastrophalen phrasen...

rumheul-threads gehören bestraft?!?
"omfg rofl l2p go pve whine mimimimimi wayne" und dergleichen gehört gebannt...

ps: ja bitte, flamt mich - ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Riane (4. Februar 2008)

Mir macht es spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nup ^.^




-dekagepe- schrieb:


> könnten vllt. mal alle, die nichts konstruktives zum thema beizutragen haben, einfach mal nur die klappe halten und sich schleichen???



Uuuh..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also sowas gemeines. Also ich finde, lieber einen sinnlosen Kommentar, anstatt einen Satz (oder sogar Abschnitt) zum drölfmillionsten mal zu wiederholen! ;D Tjaha.. wiederholen = sehr sehr konstruktiv!

Nehmt euch ein Beispiel an ihm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (4. Februar 2008)

> wenn du kein open PvP machen willst - dann spiel auf nen pve server ganz einfach
> spielst du auf nen pvp server - pech gehabt ! biggrin.gif



...



> Und bitte keine flames von wegen dann spiel halt pve. Ganken und halbwegs faire pvp Kämpfe sind 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen.




Naja lesen bildet... Ich wär dafür ne Strafe einzuführen!


----------



## mix2005 (4. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> blizz sagt selbst es ist erlaubt als 70er lvl 1er zu ganken (auf pvp servern) auf pve wird man bestraft


wird man bestraft? meiner meinung nach ist man auf einem pve server selbst schuld wenn man geflaggt umherläuft


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (4. Februar 2008)

kennt ihr wayne? der serviert cheese zum whine...    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -.-"


----------



## Thedynamike (4. Februar 2008)

Ganken ist und bleibt erlaubt. Die zwei unterschiedlichen Servertypen gibt es sicher nicht, weil es auf der Realmliste schöner aussieht. 

Allerdings wäre es dochmal eine Idee, Spieler zu Belohnen, die "die Keinen" beschützen. Kurbelt das Sinnvolle Open-PvP wieder an.


----------



## SohnDesRaben (4. Februar 2008)

hmm... der TE hat ja nur 20er chars... Ôo 

alle hordies auf Teldrassil sollten ihn mal richtig ganken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MO-Virus (4. Februar 2008)

Ganken ist das behinderste was es im wow gibt. hat in meinen augen nix mit pvp zu tun. leute die gerne ganken haben kleine schwänze und bekommen mit 70 nix auf die reihe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (4. Februar 2008)

es herrscht nunmal krieg auf pvp servern und das soll auch so bleiben, meine meinung...

gibt übrigens viel parallelen zum real life krieg, wo meistens die angriffe gegen zivilpersonen, frauen und kinder gehen - die ganker würden es wohl im RL auch nicht anders machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das mit dem huhn ist vllt bei war ne lösung, bei wow sind die server nunmal auf pvp und pve getrennt ausgelegt.

was ich mir aber eher vorstellen könnte, als in ein huhn verwandelt zu werden, wäre ein für 48 stunden nicht mehr entfernbarer titel, der sogar den gladiator-titel überschreiben würde.

vorschläge wären, angenommen der ganker heisst "bob":

- "chicken" Bob
-"ich hab angst vor gleichstarken" Bob
- "armseeliger" Bob
- "kindermörder" Bob

etc...vorschläge sind gerne willkommen^^


----------



## nrg (4. Februar 2008)

Wen ich mir die Posts der letzten Zeit so durchlese frage ich mich manchmal ob einige Leute überhaupt des verstehenden Lesens mächtig sind. Falls nicht, das Schwarze sind Buchstaben...

Ich hab selbst 2 Jahre auf einen PvP-Realm gespielt und wenn es sich vermeiden ließ nie einen lowlvl gekillt, außer er hat regelrecht um Schläge gebettelt.

Wenn mich einer der 30-40 Level über mir ist einmal umhaut ist das völlig in Ordnung, thats live on PvP. Aber gezielt Lowies abfarmen und dann noch zu campen und mit Emotes zu beleidigen, /spit und so Scherze, hat für mich nichts mehr mit PvP zu tun. Das ist ehe ein ausgelebter Minderwertigkeitskomplex, weil er entweder im BG oder Arena nix gebacken kriegt oder weil er in der Schule von den Großen gemobt wird.

Man möge mich nicht falsch verstehen, ich hab nix dagegen dass mich einer killt, auch wenn er lvl Totenkopf ist. Aber wenn er stundenlang nix anderes zu tun hat als auf meiner Leiche zu sitzen hat das nix mehr mit PvP zu tun. Ich bin auch für Strafen, aber dann richtig durchdachte. 

Rufabzug bei deiner Fraktion, wenn ein Soldat einen Zivilisten oder ein Kind verletzt ist ja auch die Öffentlichkeit empört. Es geht schließlich um die Ehre deiner Fraktion und die förderst du mit killen von Lowies nicht.

Abzug von Ehre, ein ehrenhafter Sieg sieht für mich anders aus.

Das mit den Schmähtiteln wird die Typen nicht abhalten, wäre aber ein guter Anhaltspunkt für die gegnerische Fraktion den guten Mann auch mal ein weing zu becampen.

Eine einfache Lösung wäre es wen ein Char der x Level unter dir ist für dich nicht mehr angreifbar ist. Mir kann keiner erzählen dass ein 25er Hexer einen 60er Holypriest umhauen kann. Von mir aus kann man dann auch nichts mehr angreifen was 12+ Level über dir ist.

In Städten der gegnerischen Fraktion sollten die Strafen deaktiviert werden oder erst nach x unehrenhaften Kills greifen.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Ganken ist und bleibt erlaubt. Die zwei unterschiedlichen Servertypen gibt es sicher nicht, weil es auf der Realmliste schöner aussieht.



Es gibt sie aber auch nicht, damit die Spieler sich gegenseitig ganken können.



> Allerdings wäre es dochmal eine Idee, Spieler zu Belohnen, die "die Keinen" beschützen. Kurbelt das Sinnvolle Open-PvP wieder an.



Das wär auch eine sinnvolle Idee, aber es ist im Grunde schon arm, dass 1.) die Situation, dass die "Kleinen" Schutz brauchen überhaupt existiert und 2.) dieser Schutz auch noch Belohnungen einbringen müsste damit Spieler sich dazu herablassen.


----------



## Otori Takeo (4. Februar 2008)

So ich bin auch Ally und ich ganke auch wenn mir grade mal einer übern Weg läuft und ich Lust hab. Und keiner hier kann mir sagen das er das noch nie gemacht hätte ! Weder Horde noch Allianz.

Beide Fraktionen ganken was das Zeug hält, man denke an das Jägerlager in Strangle, da stehen fast immer 70er die lowies umhauen...für mich hat ganken rein garnichts mit PvP zu tun. Ich finde PvP macht erst Spaß wenn man sich mit jemandem misst, der auch ne Chance hat dich umzuhauen, ne Herausforderung eben.

Nen Char umzuhauen der 5-10, oder noch mehr, unter dir is, is echt keine Kunst, aber es is so im Vorbeigehen manchmal Lustig sie zu onehitten. Wie gesagt, macht jeder, is jedem schon passiert.

Ich finde zwar Corpsecamping auch extrem nervig, weshalb ichs auch nich mache, aber es ist nunmal so! Ich hab mich entschieden auf einem PvP Server zu spielen und das hat eben seine Vor- und Nachteile...


----------



## Dusktumy (4. Februar 2008)

Seraquael schrieb:


> Ganken ist kein PvP!
> 
> Ganken ist einfach nur dumm. Dafür brauchst du keine Taktik, kein Equip, keinen Skill und keine 10 Freunde. Fürs Ganken brauchst du nur einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex und 30 Sekunden Zeit. Ganken ist was für Kinder denen Daddy gerade den Hintern versohlt hat und die deswegen mal wieder einen so richtig p0wnen wollen.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn es entsprechende Maßnahmen dafür gäbe. Ob unbedingt die Huhnvariante fair ist, glaube ich nicht. Was ist wenn ein Lowie in eine AE reinläuft (zB bei einem Raid auf eine Hordenstadt)? Schwer da ein vernünftiges Mittel zu finden...



Die Endsprechende Maßnahme ist ganz einfach : Geh auf nen PVE und die sache ist gelöst.

Die leute wo sich über ganken, campen auf PVP servern aufreggen sollten sich nen transfer holen für nen PVE server, denn sowas nervt doch, jeder kann auf nem pvp server machen was er will ob es euch paßt oder nicht


----------



## Zeoch (4. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist völliger blödsinn
> 
> warum glaubst du hat Blizzard
> 
> ...


Ah... gutes Beispiel für einen lvl70 Helden, der in 30er Gebieten rumrennt und einen auf dicke Hose macht^^

Du kennst schon den Unterschied zwischen "openPvP" und "ganken"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Wenn man ehrlich ist, sind Ganker doch eher eine kleine (zwar miese) aber dennoch nur eine kleine Randgruppe. Ignorieren indem man ausloggt und einen anderen Char weiterspielt.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Kujon schrieb:


> gibt übrigens viel parallelen zum real life krieg, wo meistens die angriffe gegen zivilpersonen, frauen und kinder gehen - die ganker würden es wohl im RL auch nicht anders machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Öhhh, Nein? Wer sich im Krieg an Zivilisten vergreift, der hat in der Weltöffentlichkeit ziemlich schnell keine Freunde mehr, siehe u.a. Nazi-Deutschland oder Irak unter Saddam Hussein. Die Einstellung ist im Gegenteil, Kollateralschäden möglichst gering zu halten, nicht sie absichtlich zu verursachen.

Alles andere fällt unter "Kriegsverbrecher" oder "Terrorist".

Im Grunde sind Low-Level-Ganker wirklich die "Terroristen" unter den PvP'lern: Sie vergreifen sich an den Wehrlosen, weil sie genau wissen, dass sie in einem offenen Konflikt nichts gegen die ausrichten können, die sich auch zur Wehr setzen könnten.



> das mit dem huhn ist vllt bei war ne lösung, bei wow sind die server nunmal auf pvp ausgelegt.



Wär mir neu, dass WAR neuerdings kein PvP mehr enthalten soll, aber gut...

Sieht wohl eher so aus, dass bei WoW viele (inkl. Blizzard selbst) aus den Augen verloren haben worum es dabei eigentlich geht. Und nur mal so als Tipp für die, die nicht von selbst drauf kommen: Ganken =/= PvP. Ganken = Minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren.



> was ich mir aber eher vorstellen könnte, als in ein huhn verwandelt zu werden, wäre ein für 48 stunden nicht mehr entfernbarer titel, der sogar den gladiator-titel überschreiben würde.
> 
> vorschläge wären, angenommen der ganker heisst "bob":
> 
> ...



In Kombination mit nem heftigen Debuff wäre das wirklich ne interessante Idee.


----------



## Caliostra (4. Februar 2008)

Ok, ich gehöre auch zu denen, die es in den Fingern juckt, wenn ein Low Lvl Allianzler an mir vorüber läuft... in 99% der Fälle liegt er dann auch im Schmutz. ABER ! das ist seine eigene Schuld, denn ich spiele auf einem PVE - Server.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Grund für den Wechsel auf einen PVE - Server von einem PVP - Server aus waren die Ganker. Es war als Stoffklasse einfach unmöglich mal in Ruhe seine Quests zu machen.

Das ganken auf den PVP - Servern ist inzwischen eine ziemlich unangenehme Angelegenheit geworden; daher wäre eine Strafe für diejenigen, die wirklich mit Vergenügen sich in den Low Level Gebieten austoben, absolut sinnvoll. Dabei wäre für die Programmierer das einfachste; nach dem X-Kill eines Lowies innerhalb von 24 Stunden Debuff, und zwar einer, der der Klasse richtig weh tut, bei den Mana - Klassen z.B. Verlust der Hälfte des Manas für 24 Stunden. 

Das einzige Problem, das ich persönlich sehe, ist, wie verhindert man diese Strafen, wenn man z.B. an einem Raid auf SW, IF oder DA teilnimmt ?


----------



## elch777 (4. Februar 2008)

Ganken im gleich lvl Bereich finde ich ok. Halt auf einen PVP Server ist es in Ordnung.

EIN AUFRUF AN BEIDE FRAKTIONEN AUF ALLEN SERVERN:

Man sollte trotzdem so fair bleiben und erst einen angreifen der volles Leben hat. Ich finde es feige einen anzugreifen der zuvor einen NPC angegriffen hat und diesen dann plattmachen, weil er kaum noch Lebensenergie hat. Wenn er die gleiche Chance hat mit seiner Energie, dann ist Fairplay. Alles andere ist unfair. Man sollte da mal ein Kodex entwickeln der dieses vieleicht verhindert. Ich hasse nichts mehr als wenn ich  beim questen und kämpfe mit einen NPC das dann einer von der anderen Fraktion ankommt und mich platt macht, obwohl keine Chance habe. Ich denke die regen sich auch auf wenn die auch gegankt werden beim questen. Es gibt halt auch manche Hordler oder Allys die lassen einen in Ruhe. Hatte es neulich  bei der Arenaquest in Nagrand das uns Hordler geholfen haben und wir denen.


----------



## Kujon (4. Februar 2008)

jau sry, war in gedanken schon weiter und habe die hälfte vergessen zu schreiben (habs aber schon korrigiert)

wollte schreiben, dass bei wow die server getrennt nach pvp und pve ausgelegt sind und es darum wohl schwer wird, gegen ganker vorzugehen - den grund haben wir ja schon ein paar mal gelesen: geh doch auf ein pve server...

ich persönlich halte auch nix von gankern, aber das wissen, dass diese leute ihre minderwertigkeitskomplexe kompensieren, erlaubt es mir diese leute zu belächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind ja arme menschen^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. Februar 2008)

angreifen tun mich die aber immer wenn ich noch 50% life hab und nen mob an a.. im normalfall ^^

angegriffen wird auch gekonnt mit einem pyro/soulfire oder sonst was das mächtig autsch macht ;D naja aber dan necb siet man das und oft sind ganker typen die im pvp nix reissen und mit ihrem s1 eq das sie geleecht haben total ab..


und lowis gank ich ned oft ;D nur beim nach kara laufen sterben so 10-20 ^^


----------



## Haudraufwienix (4. Februar 2008)

Mir fehlt eine wichtige Wahloption.
Ich möchte dafür voten, dass Ganken belohnt wird!

Das würde Open PvP ungemein fördern und den trägen Mob aus den verstaubten Schlachtfeldern zurück in die "echte" Welt teleportieren.


Vote 4 more Gankin gund Preise für erfolgreiches ganken


----------



## moorhuhnxx (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...



ähhh cool... tun sich halt 10 level 1 zusammen(den 1hp schaden machen die auch) und greifen eine gegnerische stadt an^^ noch 2-3 70er für die wachen. tjaa... dannn ist aber echt ein problem am start wo sollen den die 70er ihr gold für epicmount herkriegen wenn die ganze zeit low levler die ah´s leerfegen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolan (4. Februar 2008)

Ich denke wenn alle den Vorschlag : " Geh auf einen PvE Server" berherzigen würden,wären die PvP Server leer.
Gruß Tolan


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Haudraufwienix schrieb:


> Mir fehlt eine wichtige Wahloption.
> Ich möchte dafür voten, dass Ganken belohnt wird!
> 
> Das würde Open PvP ungemein fördern und den trägen Mob aus den verstaubten Schlachtfeldern zurück in die "echte" Welt teleportieren.
> Vote 4 more Gankin gund Preise für erfolgreiches ganken



Oooookay, sollte Blizzard nach einer Möglichkeit suchen, sich ihre ohnehin schon bescheidene Community noch weiter zu ruinieren, damit sich nur noch grenzdebile AKs (Nein, nicht die Knarre, sondern Mittermeiers Version dieser Abkürzung) auf den Servern rumtreiben, dann können sie sich ja getrost an dich wenden.


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

Die ganze Diskussion ist so alt wie mmorpgs, so weit ich weiß und mich erinnere wurde nach und nach auch in jedem mmorpg das PvP beinhaltet ein PK System eingeführt. Ich denke das wird über kurz oder lang auch in WoW der Fall sein.

//Rafa


----------



## sumonoshi (4. Februar 2008)

hab mir nicht alle post´s durchgelesen, also sollte ich was wiederholen, sorry!
der eine oder andere hier treibt ja sicher auch aktiv sport und kennt das, ab und zu nem frischen zeigen wo´s lang geht macht spaß und schafft erleichterung (;
und die frischen nehmen das auch nicht krumm. 
aber wenn du sowas ständig durchziehst, aus welchem grund auch immer, verlierst du schnell jedes ansehen und den respekt den du dir mühsam erarbeitet hast.
vielleicht lässt sich das übertragen!?


----------



## Argolo (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin für Debuff oder Ehrenabzug für das Killen von Grauen Pvpzielen.


----------



## Mornedhél (4. Februar 2008)

Endijian schrieb:


> WAS ?! Im dem angekündigten MEGA-PVP Spiel WAR soll so ein Kinderquatsch kommen, wie lächerlich is das denn bitte. Einfach nur rofl.
> *PVP wird immer mehr verweichlicht.*
> Fraktionen und Instanzen anstatt richtigem Open-PVP
> kein Loot der gekillten Gegner
> ...



Ist schon hart wenn man gezwungen wird sich gleichstarke Gegner zu suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenn dir Player vs. Victim besser gefällt dann setz dich wieder mit nem 70er ins startgebiet deiner wahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal im ernst, so schwer ist das Thema doch nicht zu verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

sumonoshi schrieb:


> vielleicht lässt sich das übertragen!?


Früher wurden solche Spieler in den Realmforen zum Teil per Namen genannt, aber erstens waren die meist Stolz auf Ihre Taten und zweitens ist name calling inzwischen schon ewig nicht mehr erlaubt.



Argolo schrieb:


> Ich bin für Debuff oder Ehrenabzug für das Killen von Grauen Pvpzielen.


Das gabs schon "die Minus Honnor Points", Idee wäre ab einer gewissen Anzahl von von grauen Kills EP ab zu zuziehen, das würden doch einige vom Stundenlangen low level ganken abhalten.

//Rafa


----------



## Ascona (4. Februar 2008)

Bei dieser Diskussion verhaelt es sich mal wieder wie mit jeder anderen Diskussion, in die WoW Spieler involviert sind: viele wissen eigentlich gar nicht worueber sie reden, das haelt sie aber nicht davon ab ihr Maul aufzureissen. Das uebliche halt.

Glaube es gibt hier so einige die gar nicht wissen was Ganken bedeutet.

Egal. Ich denke man sollte die Sache eher von einer anderen Seite sehen. Letztlich bin ich immer noch dafuer den Leuten moeglichst viele Freiheiten zu lassen. Dass es, wenn die Leute anonym sind, immer wieder Deppen gibt die sich wie Arschloecher verhalten muessen ist traurig aber vielleicht sollte Blizzard versuchen noch einen weiteren Weg zu finden diese Leute zu beschaeftigen, statt nur weitere Regeln und Ge-/Verbote einzubauen. Wenn die Leute was zu tun haben dann brauchen sie die kleinen nicht beim Spielen stoeren.

Oder statt die Ganker zu bestrafen koennte man sich ja vielleicht auch einen anderen Mechanismus ueberlegen wie man die *anderen* Spieler belohnen / staerken kann. Sprich man akzeptiert dass es Ganker gibt, gibt den *anderen* Spielern aber eine Moeglichkeit was gegen jene zu unternehmen.

Zum Beispiel koennte man ja vielleicht einen Ganker irgendwie flaggen und der naechste der ihn umhaut bekommt extra Ehre oder sowas. Quasi so eine Art Kopfgeldsystem. Wenn man das richtig anstellt koennte ich mir vorstellen dass es in bestimmten "heissen Zonen" wie zB Stranglethorn groessere Spieler gibt, die auf die kleinen aufpassen und sich bei Bedarf um die boesen Buben kuemmern und aus dem Jaeger dann der Gejagte wird.

Sprich: Das Spiel positiv erweitern statt mehr und mehr Regeln und Verbote einzubauen.


----------



## Raefael (4. Februar 2008)

Auch eine nette Idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


//Rafa


----------



## Shuagual (4. Februar 2008)

nöö sollte so bleiben wie es ist höchstens , das man als PK gekennzeichnet wird...wie in UO.... und zb. nicht mehr in haupstädte kann(es gibt dann ne Pk stadt), und von jedem angegriffen werden kann..... 
aber sowas ist bestandteil und macht spaß,(und ich war auch schon OFT genervt davon aber so ist das Game) wenn ich darauf kein bock hab muss ich halt auffen PvE server...


----------



## balu91 (4. Februar 2008)

also ich würd ma soo sage... es ist die leute die sich über " ganken" beschwerden sollen auf ein  PVE server gehen...ist halt auf ein PVP server so üblich ... ich meine wer gankt nich? einer von euch hats bestimmt schonma gemacht ... =/


----------



## Artista Clan (4. Februar 2008)

Ascona schrieb:


> Oder statt die Ganker zu bestrafen koennte man sich ja vielleicht auch einen anderen Mechanismus ueberlegen wie man die *anderen* Spieler belohnen / staerken kann. Sprich man akzeptiert dass es Ganker gibt, gibt den *anderen* Spielern aber eine Moeglichkeit was gegen jene zu unternehmen.
> 
> Zum Beispiel koennte man ja vielleicht einen Ganker irgendwie flaggen und der naechste der ihn umhaut bekommt extra Ehre oder sowas. Quasi so eine Art Kopfgeldsystem. Wenn man das richtig anstellt koennte ich mir vorstellen dass es in bestimmten "heissen Zonen" wie zB Stranglethorn groessere Spieler gibt, die auf die kleinen aufpassen und sich bei Bedarf um die boesen Buben kuemmern und aus dem Jaeger dann der Gejagte wird.
> 
> Sprich: Das Spiel positiv erweitern statt mehr und mehr Regeln und Verbote einzubauen.



Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gosi (4. Februar 2008)

Ich würde einfach sagen fang auf nen PvE Server an.
Bist selbst schuld. Wenn mich wer gankt log ich einfach um und gut is.


----------



## Ascona (4. Februar 2008)

balu91 schrieb:


> also ich würd ma soo sage... es ist die leute die sich über " ganken" beschwerden sollen auf ein  PVE server gehen...ist halt auf ein PVP server so üblich ... ich meine wer gankt nich? einer von euch hats bestimmt schonma gemacht ... =/


Ich. Ich ganke nicht.

Was ist das ueberhaupt immer fuer eine kindische Argumentation? Nur weil sich jeder wie ein asozialer Idiot benimmt sollen das auch gleich alle anderen so machen?

Danke aber auf Euer Niveau will ich nicht runter.

(Und fuer die Leute, die nicht kapieren worueber geredet wird: einen low Level Gegner im Vorlaufen einmal umzuhauen und weiter der eigenen Wege zu ziehen und ihn dann in Ruhe zu lassen ist legitim und kein Ganken.)


----------



## Valiel (4. Februar 2008)

Du bistn Depp Blubb
Kannste dich nicht einfach mal zurückhalten, wenn du nichts konstruktives beizutragen hast? 


Hat der TE nicht höflich darum gebeten, keine flames und "Geh doch aufn pve server" Sätze zu posten? 
Haltet euch doch mal dran.

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Huhn gut und wäre dafür das sowas eingeführt wird. Auch wenn ich aufm PvE Server spiele. Mich würde es auch tierisch nerven, wenn mich die ganze Zeit ein Typ nervt der 20 level über mir ist.


Grüße


----------



## Kujon (4. Februar 2008)

Ascona schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel koennte man ja vielleicht einen Ganker irgendwie flaggen und der naechste der ihn umhaut bekommt extra Ehre oder sowas. Quasi so eine Art Kopfgeldsystem. Wenn man das richtig anstellt koennte ich mir vorstellen dass es in bestimmten "heissen Zonen" wie zB Stranglethorn groessere Spieler gibt, die auf die kleinen aufpassen und sich bei Bedarf um die boesen Buben kuemmern und aus dem Jaeger dann der Gejagte wird.
> 
> Sprich: Das Spiel positiv erweitern statt mehr und mehr Regeln und Verbote einzubauen.



hey, das ist ja mal ne gute idee - meine stimme hast du schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



chapeau, da hat sich einer gedanken gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miss Geschick (4. Februar 2008)

Danke zunächst an einige wenige, wirklich intelligente und reife Menschen wie Duram und Ascona. Die zwei und ein paar andere waren hier in der Lage, eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen, zum Thema zu antworten - und ihrer Meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Zu den "Geh halt PvE"-Spammern kann ich nur sagen: Ich BIN auf nem PvE-Server - und kenn das Problem trotzdem. Da kommt dann halt der 70er in Crossroads vorbei oder in Ashenvale und haut so lange alle Questgeber um, bis sich ein paar viel zu kleine Hordler (nur ein Beispiel - ich nehme an, umgekehrt gibt es das auch) trauen und ihn angreifen, meist geht das ins Auge, falls nicht, kommt der Große mit Freunden zurück und rottet das Dorf stundenlang immer wieder aus. 

Klar, wenn die Kleinen sich wehren und dann geflaggt sind, sind sie selbst schuld. Aber nicht wehren und - ja, was? Soll ich ausloggen, weil der andere ein Depp ist und ich nicht weiterquesten kann? Weggehen hilft oft auch nicht; eine kleine Gruppe von uns (nicht geflaggt, wir wollten uns nicht auf das Niveau einlassen) wurde schon mal über mehrere Gebiete hinweg verfolgt und der Typ hat alle NPCs umgehauen und sich dann totgelacht.

Ganken ist uncool und totaler Bullshit, PvP- oder PvE-Server, egal: Jeder soll sich mit denen anlegen, die ihm gewachsen sind/sein könnten.
Die Strafen, die hier schon genannt wurden, Steckbriefe, Huhn, Behinderungen beim Weiterspielen, Ehre abziehen - ich find sie alle gut! Auf PvP wäre sicher ein Kopfgeld bzw die Idee mit der Zusatzehre optimal! Auf PvE gehören Ganker einfach gleich für ein paar Tage am Spielen gehindert.


----------



## CoHanni (4. Februar 2008)

spiel einfach auf nem PvP server ist das beste was du tun kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seufernator (4. Februar 2008)

Das mit dem Huhn ist nicht schlecht. Könnte man vielleicht mit einem Buff machen, den der gekillte lowlevler erhält.


----------



## bockert (4. Februar 2008)

wenn ich micht recht errinner gab es in wow ganz früher mal unehrenhafte siege ...  diese "siege" wurden einen angerchnet wenn man jemanden von der geg. Fraktion getötet hat der 10 lvl unter einen war.

weis aber nicht mehr ob sich dies auf die tatsächliche eingerechnet wurde.

finde es aber pers. auch nicht in ordnung jemanden von der geg. fraktion zu campen und ihn sinnlos zu killen.   sowas machen nur prollos. hehe 

so long

Bockert


----------



## Minimilch (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde auch es sollte so bleiben wies ist. Wie schon erwähnt dazu gibt es nunmal PvP Server und wenn man stunden lang gegangt wird loggt man um und spielt einfach einw enig was anderes.

Und zu der Geschichte mit "10 Lvl unter dir und du wirst ein Huhn..." finde ich persönlich nicht gut. Mann kennt das ja man steht in Stranglethorn rum und da kommt immer mal ein Ally und killt einen ... Aber was wenn der 9 Level höher ist als ich mich den ganzen Tag nervt? Ich persönlich logg aufn 70 um und zeig ihm das es nervt und fertig. Dafür würde ich dann wiederum aber zum Huhn nicht war?? Also bleibt mir keine Lösung mehr.

Möchte dazu sagen das ich mit meinen 70gern keine ally farmen gehe ^^
Sondern nur wenn mich eine Person mehrmals umbringt irgendwann ist Schluss mit lustig :-)


----------



## Kujon (4. Februar 2008)

klaro - es geht ja ums ganken - sprich: bei der leiche zu warten und immer und immer wieder zu killen.

habe in der arena in stranglethorn auch schon aus versehen (war echt ein versehen) einen lv. 34er gekillt, war aber selber schon 70. tat mir auch leid, aber bin überzeugt, der ally hat mir das nicht übel genommen.

auch hat mich schon ein lv. 40er mit frostblitzen rang 1 angegriffen (aus spass natürlich) und ich hab nur aus reflex gewehrt und ihn 1-hittet - tat mir auch leid, habe mir dann aber kurz einen ally gemacht und mich entschuldigt - heute zocken wir noch oft zusammen ^^

es geht um das mass! es ist übertrieben, einen 20lv. tieferen char mehr als einmal zu killen...definitiv! und warum? ganz einfach: was will der höherstufige beweisen? was sind seine beweggründe für sein infantiles handeln?

habe leider keine ahnung, weiss nur, dass ich regelmässig xr verteidigen gehe, wenn es wiedermal angegriffen wird, weil ich auch schon 40 min. auf den q-geber warten musste, weil eine gruppe unreifer spieler in bloodhoof die lv. 1 q-geber non-stop gekillt hatten. darum helfe ich den kleineren noch gern und manchmal gibts sogar eine richtig epische schlacht...

ah ja: muss doch zugestehen: ich ganke auch, aber nur die 70er, die vorher schon low-levels oder q-geber gekillt haben...die lasse ich dann nicht mehr so schnell in ruhe und habe einen riesen spass dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murkx (4. Februar 2008)

Leider stellt man in so einem Thread immer fest das einige des Lesens nicht mächtig sind und nicht konstruktiv antworten. Es sind scheinbar dann auch die, welche bei 12h WoW spielen lange Weile haben und zu den Gankern gehören über die wir hier reden.

Zur Frage: 
Viele hier können sich (weil sie zu jung, zu dumm, zu ignorant usw. sind) scheinbar nicht vostellen wie es ist, wenn man am Tag nicht 12h sondern nur 1-2h Zeit hat und sich die Zeit mit WoW vertreiben will. 
Wird man dann 1-2h beim Spiel behindert hat dies sicher keinen positiven Effekt - übrigens auch nicht für Blizz's Implementierung des Spiels. Besonders spannend wird dies, wenn der Weg vom Friedhof noch schön lang ist und dann noch die Zeit für die Wiederbelebung erhöht wird.

Wenn man neu mit WoW anfängt weiss man leider noch nicht vom Spiel und dass es solche unfairen Spieler / Praktiken gibt. 

Ich wäre für max 3 kills - dann sollte ja feststehen dass der andere Spieler keine Chance hat. Er sollte dann wenigsten immun gegen kills dieser Spieler sein, diese aber auch nicht bekämpfen können. 

Wie man es sonst realisieren könnte - ich denke das ist Aufgabe von Blizz. Aber dass der Spielspass leidet - nicht alle finden so was cool - und nicht alle wollen deshalb gleich auf einen PvE Server - das ist Tatsache.


----------



## saphyroth (4. Februar 2008)

an alle die jetzt wieder meinen: hättest n pve server genommen!
...der grund warum man ein pvp server besucht ist nicht der auf lvl 5 von 20 t6 typen belagert zu werden... follglich fände ich das mit den 10 lvl drunter fair


----------



## Long_Wolf (4. Februar 2008)

Gott wird es angenehm sein das man auf die "geh doch PvE" Fraktion bei WAR verzichten kann...

Aber hey,  erwartet ihr allen Ernstes von Leuten die nur WoW kennen das sie wissen was PvP ist ? Die meisten von denen hats vor 18 Jahren noch gar net gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggles (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich find des lustig, Allis zu batchen. Die haben des nötig.
Auf Nera'thor batch ich alles um, was mir entgegenkommt, und das manchmal stundenlang. Soll blos nicht verboten werden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meronizzor (4. Februar 2008)

omg, die meisten hier haben einen IQ in höhe von zimmertemperatur!!!

ihr kleinen greyganker scheint echt minderwertigkeitskomlexe zu haben. 
schwächere zu bashen ist nicht cool, sondern lowskilled. ihr seid pfeifen die nix drauf haben. und nicht jeder kann einfach mal so umloggen. wie schon gesagt,  es ist ein unterschied jemanden zu killen und weiter zu gehen oder an der leiche zu campen und ihn dann wieder zu killen. das ist das allerletzte. was seid ihr denn für mädchen???

wahrscheinlich wurdet ihr in der schule immer von größeren verprügelt und müsst es nun in einer anderen form weitergeben.


----------



## Missii (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe weder mit meinem Twink noch mit meinem Main probleme wenn mich wer becampen tut bitte ich spawne mich schmeiß meine bubble an und in der zeit lache ich ihn stätig aus klappt meistens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Irgendwann verlieren sie die laune und es wird ihnen zu blöd.

Es gibt manchmal aber auch gründe warum ich leute becampe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du zufällig in süderstade bist und ein kleiner Popeliger 28er Mage kommt und dich anspuckt und auslacht kann das schon mal relativ lang werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da sage ich dann auch ne Ini ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So habe ich es mir damals ausgesucht als ich einen Kumpel fragte was der unterschied zwischen PVP und PVE sei.
Also hört auf zu heulen geht ins Account fenster und klickt löschen an bestätigen und dann geht auf Pve Server!


----------



## Sarcz (4. Februar 2008)

meronizzor schrieb:


> omg, die meisten hier haben einen IQ in höhe von zimmertemperatur!!!
> 
> ihr kleinen greyganker scheint echt minderwertigkeitskomlexe zu haben.
> schwächere zu bashen ist nicht cool, sondern lowskilled. ihr seid pfeifen die nix drauf haben. und nicht jeder kann einfach mal so umloggen. wie schon gesagt,  es ist ein unterschied jemanden zu killen und weiter zu gehen oder an der leiche zu campen und ihn dann wieder zu killen. das ist das allerletzte. was seid ihr denn für mädchen???
> ...


hm IQ von Zimmertemeratur? bei dir wohl mangelnde Sozialkompentenz

Verbieten? nein.


----------



## Sarcz (4. Februar 2008)

meronizzor schrieb:


> omg, die meisten hier haben einen IQ in höhe von zimmertemperatur!!!
> 
> ihr kleinen greyganker scheint echt minderwertigkeitskomlexe zu haben.
> schwächere zu bashen ist nicht cool, sondern lowskilled. ihr seid pfeifen die nix drauf haben. und nicht jeder kann einfach mal so umloggen. wie schon gesagt,  es ist ein unterschied jemanden zu killen und weiter zu gehen oder an der leiche zu campen und ihn dann wieder zu killen. das ist das allerletzte. was seid ihr denn für mädchen???
> ...


hm IQ von Zimmertemperatur? bei dir wohl mangelnde Sozialkompentenz

Verbieten? nein. Für mich gehört das irgenwie zum Spielen dazu, insbesondere auf einem PvP Server.
Ausserdem könnte man dann die ganzen Städte-Raids absagen


----------



## Salac (4. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> also für mich bedeutet pvp realm nicht ständige gankerei.
> 
> von mir aus soll in einem 30-40 gebiet 100 lvl 40er einen lvl 30er killen. Das is zwar unfaier aber naja das is halt pvp. Aber ein 70er der zu tarrens mühle reist nur um seine komplexe auszuleben hat für mich nix mit pvp zu tun.




PvP ist nicht Gleich das es Fair ist. 
Es bedeutet Spieler gegen Spieler.
Ganz einfach, es ist sicherlich nicht fair, aber es ist einfach so.

Über die Jungs brauchen wa nicht reden, aber dann geht halt mal nen Whisper in /1 und es finden sich immer paar 70ger die dem Spieler der Gegefraktion zeigen wo der Hammer hängt.


----------



## o0Miller0o (4. Februar 2008)

Strafe muss sein... 

Vorhin bin ich auch in einem Lowgebiet gewesen um ein wenig zu angeln, da kamen dann 4 Lowies an und erzählten mir das ein wirklich "BÖSER"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  UD Schurke da sein Unwesen treibt... Ich also "Hmm Schurke wird schwer" (bin Mage mit nicht wirklich Überskill) gesagt. Aber nunja bin dann doch mal los um zu helfen natürlich kein Schurke in Sicht auf einmal von hinten Kopfnuss o.Ä. hat ihm auch nichts gebracht, und nach ein wenig blinzeln frosten etc. lag er und ich hab maximal 1000 Schaden abbekommen... Und das will was heissen, denn gegen gute Schurken bin ich normalerweise zu blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, ich hab ihn dann noch ein paar mal umgehauen und erfahren das der sich dort schon von morgens bis am späten Nachmittag rumgetrieben hat... Das ist doch krank ? Ich meine offensichtlich hatte er keinen Skill und hat seinen Frust an den kleinen ausgelassen, aber das kanns doch nicht sein ?! Soll er sich erstmal Ehrezeugs erfarmen und etwas an seinem Skill machen und sich dann gegen 70er kloppen wenn er scheinbar auf PVP steht...  

Das Ganze hat mir irgendwie bewiesen das diese ganzen Lowlvlganker einfach nur Flaschen sind die irgendwie ihren Frust ablassen müssen! Deshalb bin ich ganz klar für eine gerechte Strafe... Denn nicht immer ist ein 70er da der zur Hilfe kommt und die "armen Lowies" kommen nicht vorran, sowies mir früher auch immer erging. 

Flame on


----------



## Imbachar (4. Februar 2008)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Man sollte das Rumheulen in Foren bestrafen


 
/push   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (4. Februar 2008)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Man sollte das Rumheulen in Foren bestrafen



/sign


----------



## Schleppel (4. Februar 2008)

ich glaub nach dem thread hier geh morgen mal gleich über stranglethorn nach darkshire aufs dach und knall allis am platz und flugpkt ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_alf (4. Februar 2008)

Man sieht wieder einmal, wie wenige "Spielverderber" (=Ganker) den meisten "Zivilisierten" (=Nichtganker) den Spass verderben können, weil sie sich nicht an die Regeln der "Zivilisierten" halten wollen.


Nichts ist schlimmer als ein Spielverderber, und aus welchen Gründen auch immer verderben Ganker das Spiel de anderen.


Zur Motivation, einen anderen Spieler stundenlang (!) zu ganken, will ich nichts beitragen, denn ausser negativen Gedanken fällt mir nichts ein.


Anderseits finde ich den Masochismus der Gegankten schon erstaunlich, sich über 5 Minuten ganken zu lassen - es gibt auch Geistheiler in "sicheren" Regionen...


Wer allerdings auf einem PvP-Sever anfängt, der weiss, dass jeder Gegner einen angreifen kann - mit welchem Recht fordert man hier ein "soziales und faires Vehalten"? 

Für den einen Spielern bedeutet PvP nur 1vs1 und 2vs2; der nächste hat nichts gegen 3vs8 oder Level65_vs_Level70. Und der nächst fasst PvP als "Krieg mit allen Mitteln" auf. Damit hat nicht automatisch der Schwächere recht oder der Ganker - jeder lebt sich aus wie er will. Jeder hat auch eine andere Sichtweise und so mancher Ganker kennt Lechencamping aus der Opferrolle.



Auf PvE-Servern habe ich das Problem des Ganken nicht - wenn ich nicht geflaggt bin, kann mich keiner angreifen. Dort kann ich PvP machen, wann ich will - wer also auf einem PvP-Server spielt, der muss mit solchen Gankern rechnen. 

Regeln für das Bestrafen sind immer relativ - für den einen ist ein 2 Minuten_Leichen_campen schon bannwürdig, während der nächste nach dem 20. Tod seiner Spielfigur immer noch lächelt oder Erheiterung erfährt, wenn er 30 Minuten wiederbelebt und nach 5 Sekunden sich wieder beim Geistheiler wiederfindet. Der nächste will dann als Robin Hood einen Gegner nach dem anderen legen und notiert sich die Namen und lauert ihnen bei jeder Gelegenheit auf - und der andere loggt nach dem 2. Tod aus und wartet bis zum nächsten Tag und kriegt dabei fast einen Herzanfall, während er ein Ticket nach dem anderen schreibt (ohne Erfolg)



Das schlimmste für einen "Spielverderber" (Ganker) ist jedoch, wenn der Spieler sich nicht 100mal wiederbelebt und damit erneut als Hackfleisch enden kann, sondern wenn man sich eine anderes Gebiet aussucht, dort levelt und den Ganker alleine dastehen lässt - auch wenn jetzt ein paar RPler aufschreien werden: "Wie kann man nur den Feind gewinnen lassen"


Zu guter Letzt teile ich die Meinung, dass man sich nicht über Ganker auf PvP-Servern beschweren sollte - PvP ist numal ein zu grosser Anreiz für Spieler mit einem 70er, Lowlevel-Spielern ihre tollen Fähigkeiten zu zeigen (auch wenn sie gegen 70er nicht immer gewinnen....)


----------



## Tharion der Taure (5. Februar 2008)

Wie alle wieder rumheulen....selbst schuld.


> Abschlussbemerkung
> Wem die oben dargestellten Situationen zu viel sind, der sollte lieber einen normalen Realm statt eines PvP-Realms wählen. Die Herausforderungen eines PvP-Realms sind nicht jedermanns Sache, aber die meisten Spieler, die gerne auf diesen Realms spielen, lieben die Aufregung und den Thrill, den das ständige Gefühl der Gefahr mit sich bringt.


Quelle: http://wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/survivingpvp.html

Das ist kein geflame, wie du in deinem Edit schreibst, sondern schligweg die Wahrheit, nichts andres steht auf der WoW Homepage und sollte jedem klar sein. Mach PvE, aber heul dich nicht aus nur weil du bei der Serverwahl einen Fehler gemacht hast.


----------



## Nadaria (5. Februar 2008)

@Tharion der Taure
Blablablabla

Ich heul net rum ich übe kritik und mach einen konstruktiven Vorschlag für ein Problem was auf PvP server für viele exisitiert wie du auch im Ergebnis der Umfrage siehst.
Aber ich denke es wäre viel zu viel verlangt das du auch was konstruktives beiträgst...

Jeder hat das recht konstruktive Kritik an meinem Vorschlag zu üben aber bitte hört doch mit dem Kindergarten auf.

Argumentationen wie: "wenn auf der Straße assoziale Deppen stehen die jedem eine aufs Maul hauen der vorbei kommt dann sei halt nicht so dumm und benutze die Straße sondern suche dir einfach ne andere oder gehe nicht ohne Bodyguard aus dem Haus" sind einfach nur stroh dumm. Ein wenig nachdenken und wenigstens den Text lesen bevor man was schreibt wäre mal super.


----------



## Littleheroe (5. Februar 2008)

folgende situation:

man ist fröhlich am spielen, da kommen plötzlich 3 oder 5 spieler, die weit unter einem sind, und einen die ganze zeit nerven (sheep, silence, oä.). was soll man dann machen? wenn man sie angreift, dann wird man zum huhn und wird gekillt, wenn man sie nicht angreift, kann man entweder nur noch sehr eingeschränkt spielen, oder wird halt auch von denen gekillt.

von daher, so wie in War? nein!


----------



## Tikume (5. Februar 2008)

Was mich interessieren würde: Wo liegt das PvP wenn ein 70er einen 20er mit zwei Schlägen umrotzt? Die Grundvorraussetzung für PvP ist für mich im Prinzip, dass auch der Gegner eine gewisse Chance hat.

Vielleicht begehe ich hier ja auch einen eklatanten Denkfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nadaria (5. Februar 2008)

@Littleheroe
Wenn der lowie first hit macht wird das wohl kaum geandet werden. Und ganken is ja nicht weil man ein einziges mal nen lowie umnietet.
Davon abgesehen ist die Huhn lösung sicher nicht die beste aber es gibt ja zig andere möglichkeiten dem ganken ein riegel vorzuschieben.


----------



## sumonoshi (5. Februar 2008)

gefällt mir! sehr dafür! :top





> Bei dieser Diskussion verhaelt es sich mal wieder wie mit jeder anderen Diskussion, in die WoW Spieler involviert sind: viele wissen eigentlich gar nicht worueber sie reden, das haelt sie aber nicht davon ab ihr Maul aufzureissen. Das uebliche halt.
> 
> Glaube es gibt hier so einige die gar nicht wissen was Ganken bedeutet.
> 
> ...


----------



## o0Miller0o (5. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Wo liegt das PvP wenn ein 70er einen 20er mit zwei Schlägen umrotzt? Die Grundvorraussetzung für PvP ist für mich im Prinzip, dass auch der Gegner eine gewisse Chance hat.
> 
> Vielleicht begehe ich hier ja auch einen eklatanten Denkfehler
> 
> ...



Nö, und als Mod wird man auch nicht geflamed (im Normalfall)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

heisst aber nur player vs player, und ein lvl 20er is genauso player wie der 70er usw......open pvp isnt fair pvp

im bg gibts gestaffelte lvl begrenzungen.....da ists fair


----------



## Nadaria (5. Februar 2008)

Hast du jemals von ehrenvollen Kriegern gehört die durch Dörfer ziehen um wehrlose Kinder und Frauen zu töten? Ist das Krieg? Diejenigen die das machen sind Terroristen oder unehrenhafte Krieger das war schon immer so in der Geschichte der Menschheit. 

Daher finde ich ein Modell was unehrenhafte kills mit Ehre abzug bestraft sinnvoll. 
z.B. erster Kill -1 Ehre 
2. Kill -10 
3. Kill -100 
4. und alle folgenden Kills -1000 Ehre.

Da überlegt sich jeder 3 mal ob es ihm das Wert ist und rollenspieltechnisch realistisch isses auch.


----------



## Struppistrap (5. Februar 2008)

juhu, ein neuer Thread in dem Horde und allianz über ihre Erhabenheit wetteifern, indem sie andere al Ganker bezeichnen und ähnliches.....

Sicher, auf PvP Servern ist das alles erlaubt, bla bla....aber was haben denn High lvler davon, lowies zu ganken? Weder Ehre, noch irgendwas anderes.....und wer wirklich Spaß daran hat stundenlang da rum zu stehn, der hat leichte minderwertigkeitskomplexe weil er wohl wieder mal im Bg verloren hat oder so....

Vielleciht wäre so etwas wie eine "Killgrenze" angebracht......nach 5 oder 10 mal killen kann der jenige, der gankt, das Opfer nicht mehr angreifen....für 5 minuten oder ähnliches....das gilt dann halt für alle die den Spieler in der Zeit  angegriffen haben.....

Naja mir eigentlich auch egal, wenns mir persönlich zu bunt wird log ich halt um und spiel so lange nen twink, die anderen können dann gerne so lange an meiner Leiche warten^^


----------



## Mondenkynd (5. Februar 2008)

Ich find nur gut....ich hasse 70er die durchs Schlingendorntal reiten und alles umboxen, siehe dazu:

Gänkergilde pur!


----------



## Schleppel (5. Februar 2008)

> ich find nur gut....ich hasse 70er die durchs Schlingendorntal reiten und alles umboxen



welcome to the jungle
We got fun 'n' games
We got everything you want
Honey we know the names
We are the people that can find
Whatever you may need
If you got the money honey
We got your disease
In the jungle
Welcome to the jungle
Watch it bring you to your shun n,n,n,n,,n,n,,n,n,n,,n,n,,n knees, knees
*I wanna watch you bleed*


----------



## Qilin (5. Februar 2008)

Ganken ist nicht gleich ganken. Das sollten einige auch einmal bedenken. Vielleicht hat nur derjenige, den Ihr die ganze Zeit gestört habt, also ihm Repkosten verschafft habt, oder umgehauen hattet, als er nur noch 10% Life hatte, nur umgelogged und zeigt Euch nun einmal, wie das so ist, wenn man keine Chance mehr hat.

Nicht umsonst stellt man in bestimmten Gebieten seinen Main dann ab. Nur einige sind nur zu blöde um das zu schnallen, dass es sich um ein und den selben Spieler handelt.

Genauso ist es teilweise so, dass man so oft generft wurde, dass man dann umlogged und die Regel rot=tot zur Geltung kommt. Somit habt ihr eben Pech und wehrt euch, logged um oder zieht ab. 

Einige Leute allerdings sind wirklich nur am Lowieganken. Bei denen ist allerdings alles verloren. Wer meint sich danach besser zu fühlen, sollte vielleicht die 13 Euro im Monat nich in WoW, sondern in der Analyse seine Psyche investieren.

PvP gehört immer dazu und sicherlich ist es auch eine Art PvP zu betreiben, indem man welche killed, die lower sind. Lustiger ist es nur, wenn man welche killed, die ein paar Level über einen sind, aber keinen Skill haben. Dazu gibt es ja auch schöne Videos. 

Was allerdings verboten ist, wenn man Leute low kloppt und Mobs den Rest erledigen lässt, sodass dieser dann Repkosten erhält. Dafür gibt's zumindest eine Strafe.


----------



## Mangur (5. Februar 2008)

Witzige Idee - Dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist völliger blödsinn
> 
> warum glaubst du hat Blizzard
> 
> ...



Was hat das mit PVP zu tun wenn 70er n 20er umhaut? Nichts, genau  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rydal (5. Februar 2008)

Warum voten soviele für ja? Wer kein bock auf PvP hat bzw. gegankt zu werden soll auf nen PvE server gehen und nich rumheulen... jeder der aufm PvP server is und für ja gevotet hat soll seinen Char auf nen PvE server transen...

Achja falls man von 70er gegankt wird kann man sich am Geistheiler beleben oder verstärkung holen ...


----------



## maLbou (5. Februar 2008)

rydal schrieb:


> Warum voten soviele für ja? Wer kein bock auf PvP hat bzw. gegankt zu werden soll auf nen PvE server gehen und nich rumheulen...



Ich frag mich warum sich so manch einer über solche Beschwerden aufregt und meint das großspurig als rumheulen bezeichnen zu müssen...findet ihr es hart oder tapfer (im gegensatz zum "rumheulen" gesehen)
es auszuhalten von 'nem 30-40 lvl stärkeren Char umgekloppt zu werden, so 5-20 mal ?
Oder betreibt ihr selber solche lowlvl Jagden ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




rydal schrieb:


> Achja falls man von 70er gegankt wird kann man sich am Geistheiler beleben oder verstärkung holen ...



was relativ sinnlos ist, wenn man Brachlandquests macht und die Allianz mit 20 Leuten Crossroads von sämtlichen Npcs "befreit" und man diese deswegen ewig lang nicht abgeben kann und leider keiner die nach Hause schicken will, weil sich keine ~20er Gruppe von Hordlern zusammentut...
gut, passiert auf meinem server recht selten, aber insbesondere als anfänger hat man oft keine ausweichgebiete und mal eben jemand der 
erfolgreich die widersacher umhaut findet sich auch nich immer...


allgemein hab ich nichts dagegen ein oder zweimal von nem 70er umgehauen zu werden, und wenn ich grad mal lvl 20 bin...aber ab 5 mal wirds doch echt lächerlich für den "Ganker" ...


----------



## Infarma (5. Februar 2008)

So etwas wie "ehrenhaftes PvP" gibt es halt in WoW nicht. Alles was nicht ausdrücklich verboten ist, ist erlaubt .. oder noch etwas krasser formuliert: Alles denkbare wird ausprobiert, in der Hoffnung nicht erwischt zu werden. Das kommt eben bei einem Spiel für die breite Masse und einem unweigerlich hohen Anteil an Menschen mit stark unterentwickeltem Sozialverhalten dabei heraus.  

Es ist ja nicht nur das Ganken, auch Handelsbetrug, Ninjalooten usw. gehört in diese Kategorie. Nicht zu vergessen Spieler der eignen Fraktion, die im gleichen Gebiet questen und einem dabei rücksichtslos jeden Questmob wegschnappen und selbst bei Kill Q nicht gewillt sind, kurz eine Gruppe zu bilden. 

Man kann sich nun darüber klagen, oder es als reizvollen Nervenkitzel empfinden sich trotzdem dagegen durchzusetzen. Aber ÄNDERN wird man es gewiss nicht.


----------



## JanR (5. Februar 2008)

An alle Ja stimmer ich bin der Meinung ganken is zwar nervig aber hey ihr spielt auf nem pvp server also is das eurer eigenes pech wenn ihr auf nem pvp server spielten wollt müsst ihr ganken verhoersehen können 

Ach ja ma am rande ich bin mir sicher das (fast) Jeder schonmal einen gegankt hat also pgh^^


----------



## ink0gnito (5. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...





Uhm besoffen?Wenn dir open pvp nicht liegt was zum teufel suchst du auf einem pvp server?wechsel zu einem Pve server und troll dort rum.
Mimimi?


----------



## Dunham (5. Februar 2008)

meiner meinung nach sollte man ab dem 3. kill, eines gegners der 10 lvl unter einem ist (es sei  denn er greift zu erst an), binnen 15minuten, einen debuff (außerhalb der bgs natürlich nur) von 05-1h bekommen, dass einen daran hindert in ein bg zu gehen und im open pvp ein ziel anzugreifen.


----------



## Lotrum (5. Februar 2008)

@maLbou

kennst du eigentlich den unterschied zwischen Pvp und PvE ?????

PvP - da ist es ega was für ein stufen unterschied es ist und wenn nen 1000er kommt und 1000x nen 1ner umhaut - wo liegt das problem??? es ist nun mal PvP

wenn ihr das nicht wollt dann geht doch bitte auf nem PvE server und alles ist gut - anstatt hier jedesmal nen thread deshalb auf zumachen..............


----------



## Occasus (5. Februar 2008)

pvp ist halt mal pvp.
ich liebe, das gefühl einem lvl 20er in den A**** getreten zu haben.
Ich kann mich an meine 20er Zeit erinnern, von jedem Ally gegankt worden. Jetzt bekommen sie's zurück

Life's hard.


----------



## cheowa (5. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...




kack egal hol dein 70er und hau ihn um,

und mach hier kein auf mimimimimimki


----------



## Purga (5. Februar 2008)

Undenkbar... ein Lowie lacht mich aus oder gankt einen noch loweren... damit hat ers ja auch nicht anders verdient. Wenn dafür Strafen kommen wärs Außerdem wieder nen Arschtritt für Mr. RP.


----------



## Arkoras (5. Februar 2008)

Ne, also das wär echt verdammt dumm. Also ich spiel auf nem PvE und auf nem PvP Server und auf dem PvP Server gehen wir mit meiner Gilde auch immer in die Gebiete die ans Ally startgebiet angrenzen und killen einen Ally solange bis er aufgibt und den char löscht, weil er nur becampt wird. Ist eigentlich sehr effizient... Ich hasse diese verdammte Fraktion und man kann so seinen Zorn gut abbauen, im BG fällt er 1.2 oder 3mal um, naja landet er beim Geistheiler und fertig, mehr net. Ich würd auch im RL nie nen Ally als Freund nehmen, also bin ich dagegen. Und selbst wenn wir würden weitermachen, am ende kommen eh viele 70er was aber nichts macht, dann loggt man halt um. Und sparts euch: Das ist auf PvP Servern normal und wenn die Allianz die Startgebiete belagert dann kann man nur sagen: Rache muss sein!


----------



## Easheron (5. Februar 2008)

also wer sich darüber aufregt, dass auf nem PVP server auch PVP gemacht wird...der is iwi fehl am platz und is so schlau wie n meter feldweg


----------



## Saubähr (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn du als "lowie" 1ma vonnem 70er "im Vorbeigehen" geklatscht wirst ...Pech
Wenn derselbe das 10mal bei dir macht, hat er irgendwie einen an der Klatsche, und du kannst sicher sein, dass er auch sonst ein Arsch ist. Ist zwar pauschal in den Raum gestellt, aber trifft leider oft genug zu...
Ich habe kein Problem damit, mich beim twinken mal von einem "anderen" stören zu lassen und versuche es ihm wenigstens etwas schwer zu machen, während ma mit 70 z.T. schon sehr spannende richtige(!) Duelle machen kann, bei denen ich auch schonmal in Kaufe nehmne öfters zu sterben nur um dann mit etwas Critluck 1mal den anderen zu Klatschen. 

@ "mimimimi go pve" : lesen->denken->posten !
oder :  denken->denken->klappe halten
wegen euch regen sich genug Leute in wow auf, das müsst ihr nicht noch auf Foren erweitern!


----------



## Lewa (5. Februar 2008)

ganken auf gleichem lvl ist cool, denn meist schafft man es den andern doch umzuhaun, wenn man derjenige is der zuerst im dreck liegt, und das kann dann richtig fun machen...

wenn 70er lowies ganken is das low, wenn 70er von 62ern gepwnd werden ist das noch lower 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (5. Februar 2008)

Auf Kel'Thuzad haben meistens die Pseudo-PvP-R0Xx0rZ mit ihrem IMBA Cheataahh S1 gegankt. Naja, ich sag nur 70er S1 Schurke gegen 68er Feuermagier...

Ganker haben halt keinen Skill, da hilft kein Flamen, da hilft kein Motzen, da hilft kein Corpsecampen. ...


----------



## toxic-dust (5. Februar 2008)

PvP - spieler gegen spieler. Jeder char wird von einem spieler gesteuert > ziel und sollte (auch der geschichte nach) geplättet werden.

Es macht auch fun, wenn der zul´gurub raid nach dem endboss mal eben im ganzen tal alles ausradiert was nicht zu eigenen fraktion gehört. Und mit 30 mann mal eben das ganze gebiet + 30-40 high-level chars aus SW zu plätten, und das über stunden - das ist open PVP, und wer dabei zum opfer wird, ist selber schuld.

Geistheiler>ruhestein oder corpserun>ruhestein und wonaders hin.
Jede klasse hat ab level 20 genug möglichkeiten, um seinen hintern aus dem kampf zu bringen und nach hause.
Use your brain oder logg zumindest um/frag FL(gilde) und das problem ist gelöst.

Ganken ist ein teil von PVP. Wer sich stundenlang abschlachten lässt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## GrayWolf (5. Februar 2008)

Nix gegen PVP. Doch es sollte dennoch Fair zugehen. Wenn also eine/r mit einem wesentliche höheren lvl ständig einen wesentlich kleineren lvl umhaut, so ist das nun wirklich kein Spiel vergnügen. Besonders wenn man sich auch noch direkt an einen Friedhof stellt. Da kann sich der lowlvl gleich ausloggen und es am nächsten Tag erneut versuchen.
Mir geht das auch auf den Zeiger von Gegnern umgehauen zu werden bei denen ich sowieso keine Chance habe.
Man sollte immer bedenken. Es gibt auch neue Spieler, die mal ebend nen Gastzugang ausprobieren. Wenn die dann gleich immer gegankt werden steigen die auch gleich aus dem Spiel wieder aus. Auf diese Weise kann nicht nur einen Realm kaputt machen, man sorgt für einen schlechten Ruf des Spiels.

Ich für meinen Teil lasse aus diesem Grund die Finger von Spielern, die gegen mich keinen Stich sehen. Das hat nix mit Ehre zu tun wenn man sich an Wehrlose vergreift.


----------



## woggly4 (5. Februar 2008)

Also irgendwie ist es ziemlich auffällig, dass die Spieler der Allianz dagegen sind. Ist ja wieder typisch - ihr seid ja auch die Ganker-Fraktion schlechthin. Wenn du auf einem PVP-Server schnell leveln willst, musst du Ally sein. Nicht jeder hat einen 70er, auf den man umloggen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre auf jeden Fall für eine Art Bestrafungssystem, wenn Leute gekillt werden, die meinetwegen 15 Level Unterschied haben.

PvP ist nicht "ich bin größer und du tot"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - PvP ist "komm her ich fordere dich in einem *fairen* Kampf heraus!".


----------



## Kennye (5. Februar 2008)

Afflictor schrieb:


> /klugscheißon
> Das ist kein Schaf, sondern ein Huhn.
> /klugscheißoff
> 
> ...


 Jo  du weißt schon das du Zitate ändern kannst und oben im beitrag steht du voll Depp.

Naja also ich finde es nicht so schlimm denn für was hat man high lvlige Gilden Kollegen^^

MFG Kennye


----------



## Esgarothan (5. Februar 2008)

Ich finde Ganken weder ehrenhaft noch löblich, aber ich habe mich für einen PvP-Realm entschieden weil er die Welt von WARcraft meiner Meinung nach erst realistischer abbilden kann.
Wenn man auf der Straße in eine Schlägerei verwickelt wird, kann man sich das auch nicht aussuchen, warum sollte man also WoW unrealistischer machen als es eine Welt der Konflikte in Wahrheit ist?
Ich lebe damit zu ganken und gegankt zu werden...und das macht für mich den Reiz eines PvP-Realms aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (5. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Und bitte keine flames von wegen dann spiel halt pve. Ganken und halbwegs faire pvp Kämpfe sind 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen.



spiel halt auf nem pve realm. für leute wie dich gibts diese realms.


----------



## Shoke (5. Februar 2008)

Wird eh nicht eingeführt ... also interessierst auch nicht !


----------



## Nadaria (5. Februar 2008)

@Osse

so welche comments hab ich echt satt.
soso für mich wäre ein pve realm geeignet obwohl ich auf open pvp stehe das is ja was ganz was neues.
nur weil es irgendwelche schwanzlosen individuen gibt die anderen den spass am spiel verderben soll ich also auf einem pve server spielen obwohl ich open pvp spielen will jaja blablablabla

ich habe 3 70er auf pve server und ich hab meine gründe wieso ich auf einem pvp server spiele und das sind garantiert keine gehirnlosen idioten.

so langsam nervts einfach nur noch ständig kindergarten kommentare zu lesen.


----------



## Stonecloud (5. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist  Nadaria dass dei alle nur den ersten Post von dir lesen dann noch höchstens nummer zwei und drei wenn nicht zuviel da steht und dann ihren Senf dazu abgeben auch wenns schon hundertmal gechrieben wurde..

Also wenn ich gegankt werde dann log ich um und hoffe das er lange genug wartet und dann dreh ich den spieß um so hatte ein Ally wohl dann auch mal 10 Min keiinen spass mehr^^ Wer wind säht wird sturm ernten sag ich da nur


----------



## dorimozk (5. Februar 2008)

äääääääääähm also:

wenn man mal als 70ger ally auf nem pve server das wegekreuz leeräumt weil man nix besseres zu tun hat is das doch kein vergehen weil dann zum beispiel wie bei mir 2 hordies kamen und mich 10 mal killten, na und? ich fands lustig die auch sons wären sie wohl nich gekommen und jeder lowie der kb auf pvp hatte hat mich einfach nich gehauen.....

oder war das jz illegal weil die questgeber 5minuten tod waren?

naja will noch wer nen keks?

mfg


----------



## der_alf (5. Februar 2008)

Ich definiere mal PvP für mich, dass ich die Spieler der anderen Fraktion jederzeit und auch "unfair" (also 1vs5 oder Level 30_vs_Level70) töten KANN. Ich KANN sie sooft killen wie ich Lust und Laune habe. Habe ich nun Spass am Ganken? Ja, wenn ich meine niederen Instinkte ausleben will (was ich seltenst mache - eigentlich nur, wenn mich jemand selber geärgert hat).

Wer legt eigentlich von euch FÜR ALLE VERBINDLICh fest, wie PvP abzulaufen hat?

Für die meisten hier bedeutet PvP vielleicht höfliches Duell-auffordern und "bloss keine Hilfe von Kumpels"; immer schön 3vs3 oder 4vs4 und als 70er darf man Low-level nicht mal ansehen...

Für den, der sich mit der "feindlichen" Fraktion im Krieg befindet, für den können keine Regeln des ehrlichen Kampfes existieren. Damit wäre jegliches Töten der Gegner sogar im Sinne von open-PvP.

Und damit ist der Satz "dann geh doch PvE" absolut berechtigt. Wer nicht ertragen kann, dass es eben auch rücksichtslose Spieler gibt, die sich am Ganken erfreuen, der kann entweder open-PvP beschneiden (je komplizierter, umso sinnloser), oder sich dem Ganker entziehen. Wer meine Leiche becampt oder meinen LowlevelTwink mehr als 4x hintereinander killt mit nem 70er, der sieht meinen Twink nicht so schnell, da ich dann in einem anderen Gebiet weiterqueste - und es gibt immer Ausweichöglichkeiten (zur Not gehe ich in ne Inze).


Wer natürlich eine Stunde lang schön treudoof sich immer neben den 10 70ern wiederbelebt, der braucht sich über die Spieler nicht zu beschweren.


Damit habe ich also absolut kein Problem, denn ein Spieler wird mir durch das Ganken so schnell nicht die Laune verderben. Spieler, deren Spielstil ich nicht ausstehen kann, muss man akzeptieren; aber man kann ihnen aus dem Weg gehen - das macht das Spielen stressfreier.



Wenn ich PvE spiele, dann kann ich eventuell faires PvP betreiben, weil ich dann gezielt PvP an- und ausschalten kann. Und das Interesse der Spieler am open-PvP ist bei PvE-Servern sowieso nicht besonders hoch. Meinen Char auf dem PvE-Server kann ich absolut stressfrei spielen und wenn ich doch PvP haben will, gehe ich Arena oder mache PvP an. Auf dem PvP-Server rechne ich immer mit ner Gruppe Low-level-killer und ich weiss, dass die mich nicht eine Stunde immer wieder killen können, wenn ich das Questgebet wechsle.




Nur nebenbei - die Questgeber zu killen ist kein ganken und wird auch durch GMs bestraft (ausser beim klassischen Raid auf Xroads oder einem Horderun auf IF). Und die Bestrafung wird auf meinem Server sehr zuverlässig ausgesprochen.


----------



## Finke (5. Februar 2008)

Könnt ihr halten wie ihr es wollt. Ich werd mich rächen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salac (5. Februar 2008)

Mangur schrieb:


> Witzige Idee - Dafür
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Doch alles.
PvP ist NICHT Gleich Fair.
Es heißt Player versus Player.
Ob er 70 oder 20 ist, beides sind Spieler.
Natürlich ist es nicht fair. Aber Fairness und PvP sind 2 Paar Schuhe.

Eig. hab ich ja auch andere Sachen zum tun. Aber ich park erstmal den Hexer in Duskwood und hau paar Allys um. Warum? weil ihr mich nervt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Schenkt ihnen nichts. Aber nehmt ihnen alles was sie haben!"

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Genomchen (5. Februar 2008)

Kritik am ganken hin oder her...es ist machbar, also gewollt von Blizz, weil man so als Lowy oder Schwächerer gezwungen ist, andere um Hilfe zu beten, was wiederum im Sinne eines MMORP ist. Ich werde jetzt erst mal nach Süderstade reiten und nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufstellen, und zwar will ich es schaffen das ein 20er schon beim ersten DoT-Tick tot ist.
Bis gleich liebe Hordler.

p.s.:
Im übrigen fühle ich mich nicht minderwertig deshalb, nur solln die kleinen Hordler immer wissen, dass es ein umkämpftes Gebiet ist und sie müssen auch mal klein anfangen zu lernen, was PVP ist, und zwar bedeutet PVP, dass er als Hordler direkt im Dreck unter den Schuhen der Allianz zu liegen hat. In dem Sinne: ES LEBE DIE ALLIANZ, TOT DER HORDE!!!!
i'm outty, straight to southshore

pp.s.:
Mit jedem dieser Threads schafft ihr es nur den Ganker in mir zu füttern und ich fühl mich bestätigt indem ich seh, dass ihr genervt seid heheheeee!!!!

achja edith:
Hab natürlich für 'nein' gestimmt^^


----------



## RealLichKing (5. Februar 2008)

Ja das Ganken auf den PVP Servern ist echt schlimm...war gerade eben mit meinem Blutelfen Twink in Strangle und hab versucht im Jägerlager eine Quest abzugeben...schlimm
Und zu dem Argument das man mit sowas rechnen muss auf einem PVP Server...
die gibt es denke ich eher dazu das man sich mit gleichlvligen Spielern der anderen Fraktion messen kann und nicht damit man von highlvl Gegnern umgekloppt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank.Horrigan (5. Februar 2008)

für leute wie den themeneröffner sollten 

PvPmnSfB-Server eingeführt werden

Player vs Player mit nem Schiri für Babys


----------



## cazimir (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn ich auf einen PvP Server bin, will ich auch Städte terrorisieren und beherrschen können. Es soll eben realistisch sein.

Warum der ehrenhafte Ritter sein, wenn man der Phöse massenmörder sein kann? :> Wir müssen ja nicht immer lieb sein.

Ganken FtW


----------



## Genomchen (5. Februar 2008)

Ja gut, mit Realismus hat das Städte erobern jetzt nicht viel zu tun, aber trotzdem......ganken ftw!!!^^


----------



## meronizzor (5. Februar 2008)

Sarcz schrieb:


> hm IQ von Zimmertemperatur? bei dir wohl mangelnde Sozialkompentenz
> 
> Verbieten? nein. Für mich gehört das irgenwie zum Spielen dazu, insbesondere auf einem PvP Server.
> Ausserdem könnte man dann die ganzen Städte-Raids absagen



mangelnde sozaialkompetenz? mit dieser aussage hast du dich selbst ins aus katapultiert gz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squadleader (5. Februar 2008)

Ich werd hier mal ignorieren das so viele 70 die low lvler ganken sich hier in dem thread nichtmal dafür schämen das sie sowas machen.

Wenn euch langweilig ist geht halt aufs BG oder in die Scherbenwelt open PvP mit leuten auf eurem lvl machen. Auf low lvler gehen nur weil ihr zu große Noobs seid um euch mit leuten auf eurem lvl anzulegen ohne den kürzeren zu ziehen ist echt bemitleidenswert.

Wenn ihr unbedingt was mit low lvler machen wollt dann helft ihnen halt beim lvln das ist ne weit sinnvollere beschäftigung denn das ist zumindest für einen von nutzen.


----------



## osama (5. Februar 2008)

oh man sollte in umfragen (diese find ich gut) die kommentare speeren...hat ja eh jeder seine meinung und die will ja jeder verteidigen und dan kommt sowas hier raus...bin für umfragen ohne kommentare xD


----------



## meronizzor (5. Februar 2008)

ich kann nur echt mit dem kopf schütteln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wie sie alle von realismus sprechen. wer von euch kleinen hosenscheissern hat denn schon einen krieg mitgemacht, um das zu beurteilen??? richtig, keiner!!!

selbst im krieg, gibt es so etwas wie ehre. 
ok, kann ja sein das ihr euch auf die gleiche stufe wie irgendwelche terroristen stellt, welche ohne rücksicht frauen und kinder töten.

ganken ist und bleibt einfach nur LOW!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

l2p, dann schafft ihr auch gegner in eurer größe und müsst euch nicht an die c<hwachen vergreifen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Earwen (5. Februar 2008)

Euro schrieb:


> kann ja nur von nem ali kommen (sicher auch so nen lowlevel ganker)
> gelesen???
> 
> hab auch nix gegen "faires" ganken. wenn du meinst meinen 70er mit nem anderen 70er zu ganken, hat ja niemand was dagegen. oder gehst du auch innen kindergarten und haust kinder nur weil das lustig ist und die keine chance gegen dich haben?



Das kann net 'NUR' von nem Alli kommen mir ist das auch schon passiert und ich spiel Alli.
Ich denk das sind 
/hohn on
ganz ganz *hirnarme* PÖSE User
/hohn off 
man siehts ja schon an dem qualifizierten Kommentar den er gegeben hat 
Ganken ist Schei.... egal auf welcher Seite!!!


----------



## T1T4N (5. Februar 2008)

hmm wenn ich mir überlege wie oft zu diesem thema schon gepostet wurde aber naja. Ich finde es ist krieg im 2.Weltkrieg hat doch auch kein Schietsrichter gesagt hey stop die deutschen Kindersoldaten dürft ihr nicht töten die sind 60 lvl unter euch???!!! ich meine nur um es mal Darstellen zu wollen Im Krieg zählt das doch einfach nicht. Sollte es jetzt denn im CS bans für high player geben die lowies töten???? was soll denn das wenn es euch nicht gefällt geht auf rp realms da kommt des net vor. Und Meronizzor  du hast doch den Krieg auch nicht mitgemacht alles kannst du nix gegenteiliges urteilen oder???


----------



## screeeam (6. Februar 2008)

Auch wenns viele nicht gern hören .. jeder den das ganken stört, ist einfach auf einem PVE Realm einfach besser aufgehoben.

Ich versteh die ganzen Diskussionen über das Ganken nicht, genau so wenig versteh ich die, die stundenlang sinnlos irgendwelche Lowleverl ganken. Aber so läufts nun mal auf einem PVP Realm ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (6. Februar 2008)

screeeam schrieb:


> Auch wenns viele nicht gern hören .. jeder den das ganken stört, ist einfach auf einem PVE Realm einfach besser aufgehoben.



Aufm PVERealm werden dafür dann die NPCs (Quest annahme/abgabe) umgehaun... Auch nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## Fendrin (6. Februar 2008)

Hi,

vorne weg: Ich zocke auf einem PVP Server.

Da ich z.Z. noch am Hochleveln meines Mains bin (immo 52 -.- ), kann ich euch ein Lied vom "geganke" singen^^
Insbesondere Schlingendorntal war einfach nur die Hölle. Ich hab das allerdings mehr oder weniger "elegant" gelöst, indem dass ich einfach nach 12 bis 4 Uhr Morgends da gequestet habe. Da sind dann nurnoch die Leute on, die Leveln wollen. Nicht einer hat mich umgehauen^^ 

Aber Nachmittags kann man es dort vergessen. 

Gut, dass mich ein 70er mal umhaut, weil ihm langweilig ist, oder weil er frust hat, kann ich noch einigermaßen verstehen. Soll er machen, mir egal. Ich hab nen PVP Server gewählt, also muss ich damit klar kommen.
Ich ärgere mich kurz, und dann gehts weiter mit dem LvL`n.

Allerdings kann ich es nich verstehen, wenn ein 70er "Lowlvler" umhauen muss, und dann Leichecampen.
Das krasseste was ich erlebt habe, war ein 70er im SDT, der mich mind. 10mal umgehauen hat und an meiner Leiche gecampt hat. Irgendetwas sagt mir, dass diese Art von Spieler wahrschenlich um die 13/14 Jahre alt ist, und bei nem fairen 70er gegen 70er Duell mangels Skill immer (meistens) den kürzeren zieht.
Anders kann ichs mir eigtl nicht erklären, was an Lowlevler killen spaß macht.

Mittlerweile logge ich mich auch einfach aus, wenn ein 70er bei meiner Leiche campt.
Ne Runde Buffed/Forum schauen, oder in ein paar anderen Foren, und nach 10 Min gehts wieder weiter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seh ich nicht ein, mich 10 Min killen zu lassen, und mir meine Laune durch sowas verderben zu lassen^^

Fazit: Ich hab "Mir egal" gewählt, da ich bestrafen für unsinnig halte, denn: PvP bedeutet, dass man auch "gegankt" werden kann. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss auf nen PvE Server wechseln. Also, wozu bestrafen?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## o0Miller0o (6. Februar 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Wer damit nicht klar kommt, muss auf nen PvE Server wechseln. Also, wozu



Oh man Leute ihr habts wohl nach tausend Threads über dieses Thema noch nicht gerafft... Aufm PvE Server gibts andere "Tricks" die anderen zu ärgern... Alles ist scheisse! Wenn man dann mal 70 ist und nicht gerade no skill hat und stoffrüstung (mit Abhärtung) trägt wirds besser, aber was ist davor ? So kanns jedenfalls nicht weitergehen! Was ich ständig von unseren Twinkern/Neuanfängern gerufen werde um zu helfen ist nicht normal! Damit könnte ich 24/7 verbringen... Strafe defintiv JA!


----------



## Bloodyfish (6. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich wollt ich nix schreiben aber ich kann ned anders.
Ich such hier grad noch die 4 Antwortmöglichkeit nämlich "Bin ich (Threatersteller) dumm?! 
Wenn du gegankt wirst dann lass Geist frei oder logg um -.-' aber mach deswegen doch keinen Threat auf den es sowieso schon 1000x gibt, und so hilfreich und nützlich wie Fußpilz ist!

So far


----------



## Annovella (6. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Ich sag dazu nur eines: SPIEL AUF EINEM PVE SERVER.. dann haste das Problem nich und musst hier kein Mimimi machen, Ganken gehört zum Spiel. Ende der Durchsage.

ps: Falls du doch irgendwie auf einem PvE Server PvP Flagged bist und gecampt wirst, kannst du ein Ticket schrieben, dort ist Ganken/Campen verboten.


----------



## dobro (6. Februar 2008)

is manchmal nervig wenn man gegankt wird, deswegen hab ich eig immer mein main im gleichen gebiet stehen... aba verbieten sollte man das nicht. wens stört kann auf nen pve server gehen


----------



## Rodak (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich spiel auch schon seit über nem Jahr auf nem PvP server, ich weiß eig. gar nicht was dein Problem ist, wenn dich ein hordler gankt frag halt mal ein Kollegen der das für dich übernimmt, 

oder lass dein 70er in dem Gebiet stehen falls der Hordler/Ally dich nochmal attacked... (Vorausgesetzt du hast ein 70er.., wenn nicht frag
ein Freund oder in der Gilde nach hilfe). 

Wenn es dich so stört das man dich Gankt solltest du auf nen Pve Server gehen. 

Ich bin ja nich so das ich keinen Lowie umbringe, irgendwie ist da der Reiz das ich den Umhaue vorhanden(aus Rache gründen ect 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 

Naja das ist meine Meinung 

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuor (6. Februar 2008)

Ganken ist NICHT open PvP!!!!!! 
Les einfach den chat vielleicht is die Nuss so Doof dich zu bespucken oder zu beschimpfen > Ticket > Da verstehen die wenigsten GMs Spaß und es wird auch nicht die erste Meldung sein.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DalaiLamer (6. Februar 2008)

> Und bitte keine flames von wegen dann spiel halt pve. Ganken und halbwegs faire pvp Kämpfe sind 2 ganz verschiedene Sachen.



dann spiel halt auch PvE da gibts auch BG`s

Stranglethorn ganking for Live  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kynos (6. Februar 2008)

Tuor schrieb:


> Ganken ist NICHT open PvP!!!!!!
> Les einfach den chat vielleicht is die Nuss so Doof dich zu bespucken oder zu beschimpfen > Ticket > Da verstehen die wenigsten GMs Spaß und es wird auch nicht die erste Meldung sein.^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.
Aber naja ich werde wohl nie verstehen was die  leute davon haben, egal ob  Horde oder Alli, richtig spass kann das ja nicht machen und wirklich weiter bringt es dich im Spiel auch nicht.Strafe sollten dann schon sein.


----------



## TuPaC_X (6. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...




Blizzard hat die Regel bzw. das spiel so gemacht, dass Open PvP egal welches lvl in umkämpften Gebietn zulässig ist. Das wirst "du" und auch kein anderer verändern können. 10000ster Whinethread zu dem Thema obwohls nichs bring. 

Wenn einer mich gankt dann reg ich mich auch auf, klar, aber wenns dir nicht passt gibt es keine andere möglichkeit außer den server zu verlassen und auch pve umzusteigen.

btw: Es sollte mal jemand nen Guide aufmachen wie man die SuFu benutzt dann haben wir nich jeden Tag  untschiedliche Whine-Threads mit dem selben Thema drin...

no flame 
only the reality

mfg tupac


EDIT: hab jez erst alles gelesen^^

-Du kannst die Regel von Blizzard in WoW nicht ändern genausowenig wie alle anderen Whiner beim ganken.
-Genau des halt ist es auch ein sinnloser Whinethread wie jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kynos (6. Februar 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Blizzard hat die Regel bzw. das spiel so gemacht, dass Open PvP egal welches lvl in umkämpften Gebietn zulässig ist. Das wirst "du" und auch kein anderer verändern können. 10000ster Whinethread zu dem Thema obwohls nichs bring.


 
Anhaltende Belästigung. Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Belästigungen, nicht nur durch die verwendete Sprache, sondern auch durch die pure Absicht einer Person. Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich oder verbal belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen.

Beachten Sie, dass wiederholte Verstöße gegen jeden Bereich der Nutzungsbestimmungen inklusive der oben genannten Punkte oft zu einem zeitweiligen Ausschluss vom Spiel führt.


Und Ganken ist nichts anderes als Belästigung


----------



## hunter2701 (6. Februar 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ich sag dazu nur eines: SPIEL AUF EINEM PVE SERVER.. dann haste das Problem nich und musst hier kein Mimimi machen, Ganken gehört zum Spiel. Ende der Durchsage.
> 
> ps: Falls du doch irgendwie auf einem PvE Server PvP Flagged bist und gecampt wirst, kannst du ein Ticket schrieben, dort ist Ganken/Campen verboten.




das ist nicht richtig, wenn du auf einem pve server, pvp flagged bist und dann umgehauen bzw. gecampt wirst, dann ist es dein problem. da kannst du soviel schreiben wie du willst, da wird kein gm was machen.
schliesslich, wo fängt ganken/campen an?
also, mache hier nicht alle wild,  wenn du es nicht genau weisst.


----------



## T1T4N (6. Februar 2008)

> Anhaltende Belästigung. Es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von Belästigungen, nicht nur durch die verwendete Sprache, sondern auch durch die pure Absicht einer Person. Wenn jemand einen bestimmten Spieler/Spielerin mehrmals körperlich oder verbal belästigt, muss mit ernsten Maßnahmen rechnen. Damit wollen wir verhindern, dass sich Spieler in der Welt von Azeroth dauerhaft unwohl fühlen.
> 
> Beachten Sie, dass wiederholte Verstöße gegen jeden Bereich der Nutzungsbestimmungen inklusive der oben genannten Punkte oft zu einem zeitweiligen Ausschluss vom Spiel führt.
> 
> ...




Dann gehmal unter dem Menüpunkt ein Ticket eröffnen da steht dann probleme um die sich GM´s nicht kümmern unter diesem Titel steht dann Ganken und Leiche Campen drin


----------



## Alchiemist (6. Februar 2008)

*flame* dann soll man net auf PvP server spielen *flame off*

na jetzt ma ernst... ein eindeutiges NEIN:
ok wenns der erste char is is das natürlich schon reichlich blöd, weil man ja net umloggen kann

aba auch, wenn ich ma geganked werde whine ich nicht im gildenchan rum sondern nehm das eher gelassen hin und mach mir sogar ein spaß draus:

letzens 70er jäger im vorgebirge
ich als untoter schurke mit lvl 23 habe da lustig gequestet und dann war ich auf einmal down... scheiß alli!
nun ja  zur leiche gelaufen, in stealth und ausschau gehalten.
Dann kam auf einmal ein 70er mob, der da nix zu suchen hatte: der jäger mit auge des Wildtiers...
das pet hat mich nicht mit dem ersten schlag killen also habe ich schnell auf "Verschwinden" gedrückt, schnell den jäger gefunden und ihn gesappt... sprinten an und weg! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der da reichlich getobt hat, als er sich von einem lowie austrixen lies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (6. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> @Osse
> 
> so welche comments hab ich echt satt.
> soso für mich wäre ein pve realm geeignet obwohl ich auf open pvp stehe das is ja was ganz was neues.
> ...



ich hab ehrlich gesagt so geflenne über ganken satt. wenns nur pvp server geben würde würde ich es irgendwo noch verstehen. 
wenn du open pvp willst, lauf doch einfach geflaggt aufm pve server rum wenn du 70 bist vor fds oder im ssc. da triffste genug leute die da direkt ihre flagg an machen. in wenn du in ruhe leveln willst, lass pvp aus und schalts halt an wenn du nen mitglied der anderen fraktion siehst auf deiner stufe. da haste dein open pvp ohne gegankt zu werden. 

aber das ist dann wahrscheinlich echt dein problem... das der andere sein pvp eventuell nicht an macht und einfach an dir vorbei rennt oder? das is ja asi und versaut dir den spielspaß genauso wie der high level der dich mit einem schlag umhauen würde.

mensch ärger dich net spielen wollen und alle rausschmeissen aber flennen und das brett umschmeissen wenn dich dann einer raus wirft. woher kenn ich das? aja ausm kindergarten. so langsam nervt sowas echt ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meronizzor (6. Februar 2008)

OK, greyganking ist erlaubt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dies ändert aber nichts an der tatsache, dass ganking absolut LOWskilled ist und diese kleinen von minderwertigkeitskomplexen gebeutelten kiddis einen gaaaaaaanz kleinen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ganker können nix, kein ehrgefühl und wahrscheinlich den char noch bei ebay gekauft. 
denn wenn sie spielen könnten, müssten sie nicht schwächere verkloppen, ganz klar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also, auf zum happy ganking ihr looser .... gogogo morgen schule .....


----------



## Aelthas (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde ganken auch schwach... 
aber es ist nunmal so und wer auf nem PvP-Server spielt muss eben damit rechnen von den Grossen verdroschen zu werden. 
Hab mal mit Nein gestimmt obwohl ich die Idee cool finde in ein Huhn verwandelt zu werden wenn man einen mit 10 unter einem legt. Das wär wenigstens kreativ und lustig. Am besten heimlich Einführen und der Debuff hält so 2 Stdunden oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hätte auf einigen Servern ganze Hühnerhorden in Strangle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wär ein Spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Mangur (6. Februar 2008)

Salac schrieb:


> Doch alles.
> PvP ist NICHT Gleich Fair.
> Es heißt Player versus Player.
> Ob er 70 oder 20 ist, beides sind Spieler.
> ...



Nein, wenn 70er 20er klatschen ist das kein PvP. Das was Du beschreibst ist Random Player Killing (RPK), bei dem die Auswahl der Kämpfe rein willkürlich erfolgt, meist mit Angriffen auf deutlich unterlegene Spieler.


----------



## Cheaters (6. Februar 2008)

Echtmal schon tausende Threads mit werde auf PVP dauernd getötet usw. Wenn ihr das nicht wollt dann geht auf einfach auf einen PVP Server! Das erspart nerven und Bewahrt Buffed.de vor einem Massen Spam : D


----------



## Unic_Howard (6. Februar 2008)

olol PvP Server!!!

Heule!

*sorry konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen*


----------



## Aplizzier (6. Februar 2008)

Ich liebe so lustige Threads. Spiel PVE Server und sei da glücklich


----------



## Bawagrog (6. Februar 2008)

Ich fände es lvl 70ern jedes mal wenn sie einen niedrigleveligen töten (natürlich nur wenn sie den ersten schlag machen) einen stackenden debuff zu geben der so 2 Tage hält. evtl. sollte der debuff erst nach 2 lowlevel kills auftreten oder so
Details:
Name: Unerenhafter Kämpfer
Wirkungsdauer: 2 Tage
Tooltop: "Verringert den Verursachten Schaden und Heilung im PvP um 4%. Auserdem wird die im Pvp erhaltene Ehre um 5% gesenkt
Dieser Effekt ist bis zu 20 mal Stabelbar"

Edit: ich finde es ja nicht schlimm von gleichleveligen gegankt zu werden. Passiert mir das bin ich selber schuld. ABER: wenn ein 70er wirklich nach TM geht um kleine Hordler zu ganken macht das open pvp system echt keinen spaß mehr (obwohl es normal echt super ist. Deswegen spiele ich auch auf nem pvp server)


----------



## Turican (7. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.



PvP Server is nunmal ne Klapsmühle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr wollt was vom Spiel haben...pvp server -> no go


----------



## T1T4N (7. Februar 2008)

Ihr wollte strafe für die die Ganken? Ich will eine Strafe für die die gegankt werden und dann rumheulen und dann noch kommen hört auf mit euren pve server geflame uns son kack. Merkt ihr manchmal net wie lächerlich ihr euch macht anstatteinfach so den Server zu wechseln macht ihr Tausende Threads auf die alle den selben Sinn haben nur weil ihr mal wieder im Schlido getötet wurdet. Das ist Kindergarten kleine Gruppe warum geht ihr dann nicht woanders questen deswegen gibt es doch mehrere Gebiete wo man hingehen kann wenns halt im Schlido brennt gehe ich nach Desolace fertig aus da geht mir keiner aufn sack. Aber mitdenken ist nicht jedem seine Stärke die dann meinen auf Teufel komm raus da weiter questen zu wollen obwohls da aussieht wie auf nem Schlachtfeldt selbst schuld.


----------



## alfa242 (16. Februar 2008)

Es gibt ne einfache Lösung wenn einer auf Deiner Leiche campt. 
*!Umloggen!*
Deinen großen Mainchar holen oder einen anderen Twink in der Zeit weiter spielen. 
Erfreu Dich an dem Gedanken der verschwendeten Zeit des Looser´s der an Deiner Leiche wartet.
Dumm ist der wer sich darüber aufregt. Rein psychologisch gesehen ist ja eher das was er erreichen will.
Er will Dich nicht besiegen, das ist nicht schwer mit einem 70er auf einen 30er.
Man könnte auch von einer Art Gottkomplex reden den der Looser aus übt. 
Im richtigen Leben kriegt er in der Schule immer auf die Mütze und das läßt er dann virtuell an Schwächeren aus.
Regt euch nicht auf, das ist nur ein Spiel. 
*Genieße die Zeit, Du hast nicht viel davon!*


----------



## Livak (16. Februar 2008)

Schlussletztendlich würd ich sagen ist Ganken einfach nur schwach und erbährmlich.
Weswegen diese Spieler sowas nötig haben ist mir schleierhaft, wahrscheinlich weil sie bei fairen PvP keine Chance haben und deswegen ein Glücksgefühl erreichen wollen durch lowiekillen.
Wer richtig Eier hat der lässt seine Pfoten von Lowies, ales andere ist einfach nur mitleidenswert und erbärmlich.
P.S.: Ich sage dass nicht weil ich etwa Neueinsteiger wäre, sondern weil die Erfahrung mir einfach Recht gibt.


----------



## Gnutz (16. Februar 2008)

Nadaria schrieb:


> Jeder kennt es der mal auf einem PvP Server gespielt hat. Irgend ein 70er mit Langeweile reist in ein 20er Gebiet in der Nähe der feindlichen grenzen und macht nichts anderes als Stundenlang low lvl zu killen und leichen zu campen.
> 
> In WAR soll das ganze dadurch gelöst werden in dem ein Spieler, der einen anderen Spieler tötet/angreift der 10lvl drunter ist, in ein Huhn verwandelt wird was nur noch 1HP hat und damit von jedem gekillt werden kann.
> 
> ...



Es gibt doch schon ne Strafe fürs Ganken: Mein Main  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Ganker haben meistens sowieso kein Plan von PvP)


----------



## Raefael (16. Februar 2008)

alfa242 schrieb:


> Es gibt ne einfache Lösung wenn einer auf Deiner Leiche campt.
> *!Umloggen!*
> -- snipped --


Tja ist aber leider nicht immer möglich wenn Du gerade auf einem Server neu angefangen hast.



Livak schrieb:


> Schlussletztendlich würd ich sagen ist Ganken einfach nur schwach und erbährmlich.
> Weswegen diese Spieler sowas nötig haben ist mir schleierhaft, wahrscheinlich weil sie bei fairen PvP keine Chance haben und deswegen ein Glücksgefühl erreichen wollen durch lowiekillen.
> Wer richtig Eier hat der lässt seine Pfoten von Lowies, ales andere ist einfach nur mitleidenswert und erbärmlich.
> P.S.: Ich sage dass nicht weil ich etwa Neueinsteiger wäre, sondern weil die Erfahrung mir einfach Recht gibt.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

//Rafa


----------



## KingOfBongo (16. Februar 2008)

mein gott man kann auch 11seite über ein dämliches thema voll kritzlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ganz einfach: wer angst vorm großen, bösen 70er hat der startet halt nich auf nem pvp-server


----------



## Brightwhite (16. Februar 2008)

1. PvP-Server bleibt PvP-Server

2. Griefing (das derbe stören anderer Leute, um sie um den Spielspaß zu bringen) WIRD geahndet von
Blizzard, auch auf nem PvP-Server, allerdings erst recht spät.

3. Der wieviel tausendste Fred zu dem Thema ist das ?

Nutzlose Diskussion/Umfrage !!!

LG Michael


----------



## Flash Shock (16. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist völliger blödsinn
> 
> warum glaubst du hat Blizzard
> 
> ...


/word


----------



## Mondryx (16. Februar 2008)

Ja muss ich jetzt auch ma sagen. Wer es satt hat gegankt zu werden, der soll doch bitte den Servertyp wechsln. Wozu ist man sonst auf nem PvP-Server wenn man kein bock hat auch mal vom Feind genervt zu werden?


----------



## Alcasim (16. Februar 2008)

mimimimimimimimi

Es bringt sowieso nix, die einen denken das sie achso unfair behandelt werden, die andern machen sowas selbst.

Ich mache es zwar persönlich nicht mehr (hatte ne Phase in der ich teilweise 4h am Tag in Darkshire gehockt bin^^), aber ich heul auch nicht rum wenn mich wer gankt... PvP Server ist und bleibt ein PvP Server


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

OMG. Es ist und bleibt nunmal ein PvP-Server. Wenn du damit nicht zurecht kommst...dann geh auf einen PvE-Server. PUNKT.


----------



## Alinchen (16. Februar 2008)

Ich mag das Ganken auch nicht besonders. Aber,um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich mal einen schlechten Tag habe und ein Ally mich umnatzt, dann gank ich auch. Einer war böse und ich räche mich an allen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da Ganken ja nun mal PVP ist und frei wählbar, kannst du jetzt nicht erwarten, dass keiner auf den Kommentar PVP/ PVE- Server eingeht. Das Huhn oder Schaf (wie auch immer umgesetzt) ist eine ganz nette und witzige Idee, aber ich muss auch sagen, jeder kann frei und unabhängig wählen, ob er PVE oder PVP Server bevorzugt.
Und sei mal ehrlich, hast du noch nie ein ein anderen Mitspieler gegankt oder dabei geholfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als-nicht-immer-ganz-so-gern-PVP-Server-spielende sehe ich das relativ neutral und bin nicht dafür =)


----------



## Nadaria (16. Februar 2008)

was viele nicht ganz begriffen hat geht die diskussion nicht in die richtung ob man pve oder pvp server wählt sondern ist ganken pvp oder nicht. wenn ganken pvp ist dann muss man das bei der wahl des pvp servers auch akzeptieren - wenn nicht hat es nichts mit der wahl eines pvp server zu tun.

jeder kann also es sehen wie er will ob ganken nun pvp ist oder nicht dafür ist ja die umfrage da aber lasst bitte die diskussion ob man pve oder pvp server wählen sollte den darum gehts hier überhaupt nicht.

ich bin auf jeden fall der meinung ganken im sinne von - ich reise ins startgebiet und niete 3h am stück einen ally um der 60 lvl niedriger ist weil mich das befriedigt - ist kein pvp und gehört damit auch nicht auf einen pvp server.

mfg


----------



## Shadria (16. Februar 2008)

Seraquael schrieb:


> Ganken ist kein PvP!
> 
> Ganken ist einfach nur dumm. Dafür brauchst du keine Taktik, kein Equip, keinen Skill und keine 10 Freunde. Fürs Ganken brauchst du nur einen Minderwertigkeitskomplex und 30 Sekunden Zeit. Ganken ist was für Kinder denen Daddy gerade den Hintern versohlt hat und die deswegen mal wieder einen so richtig p0wnen wollen.
> 
> Ich würde mich freuen wenn es entsprechende Maßnahmen dafür gäbe. Ob unbedingt die Huhnvariante fair ist, glaube ich nicht. Was ist wenn ein Lowie in eine AE reinläuft (zB bei einem Raid auf eine Hordenstadt)? Schwer da ein vernünftiges Mittel zu finden...



/signed


----------



## Mangur (16. Februar 2008)

Nochmal für die Holzköpfe ("geh auf PvE-Server-Prediger"):

PVP: 
Bei PvP geht es im Prinzip um ein Kräftemessen zwischen Spielern.

Ganken: 

Kampf bei denen das angegriffene Opfer keine Chance hat, den Kampf zu gewinnen, weil es von Anfang an unterlegen oder im Nachteil ist.

Viel Spaß beim weiter Blödsinn schreiben.


----------



## fortuneNext (16. Februar 2008)

Einfach: NEIN!
PvP Server beschreiben den Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz. Da dürfen einfach auch die Starken die Schwachen töten, so läuft das im Krieg.


----------



## Mangur (16. Februar 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Einfach: NEIN!
> PvP Server beschreiben den Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz. Da dürfen einfach auch die Starken die Schwachen töten, so läuft das im Krieg.



Bring mal ein vernünftiges Argument. RL-Vergleiche haben nichts mit einer Spielmechanik zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (16. Februar 2008)

das ist doch total toll! kla, beim lvln nervts... aber sobald man selbst auf 70 ist, macht mans doch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mangur (16. Februar 2008)

Vaan schrieb:


> das ist doch total toll! kla, beim lvln nervts... aber sobald man selbst auf 70 ist, macht mans doch auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verallgemeine doch nicht Deine kleingeistige Haltung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaan (16. Februar 2008)

lol, kleingeistig ist ansichtssache, aber noch viel kleingeistiger finde ich diesen schwachsinns thread hier


----------



## Mangur (16. Februar 2008)

Vaan schrieb:


> lol, kleingeistig ist ansichtssache, aber noch viel kleingeistiger finde ich diesen schwachsinns thread hier



Da gebe ich Dir recht. Sinn hat dieser Thread zumindest hier nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bananabill (16. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist völliger blödsinn
> 
> warum glaubst du hat Blizzard
> 
> ...


Mehr kann man dazu net sagen. Geh auf nen Kuschelserver oder du muss halt damit Leben.


----------



## Arkoras (16. Februar 2008)

Bananabill schrieb:


> Mehr kann man dazu net sagen. Geh auf nen Kuschelserver oder du muss halt damit Leben.



absolut korrekt!


----------



## Dunham (17. Februar 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> absolut korrekt!


naja, lvl 70 zu lvl 70 ganken geht noch, da man sich hier auch befreien kann.
das low lvl ganking im schlingendornental leider ned. wenn du da leute mit nem 60% oder gar keinem mount gangst (und selber 100% mount hast) und du die 1hittest ist das wirklich nicht sinn des spielprinzips


----------



## Mangur (17. Februar 2008)

Mangur schrieb:


> Nochmal für die Holzköpfe ("geh auf PvE-Server-Prediger"):
> 
> PVP:
> Bei PvP geht es im Prinzip um ein Kräftemessen zwischen Spielern.
> ...




Nur so, als Erinnerung für Arkoras und Bananabill


----------



## Tschazera (17. Februar 2008)

Wenn du nicht gegankt werden willst, dann geh auf einen PvE Server und nicht auf einen PvP Server. Jammer nicht rum.
Mimimimimimimimimimimimi


----------



## alfa242 (17. Februar 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht gegankt werden willst, dann geh auf einen PvE Server und nicht auf einen PvP Server. Jammer nicht rum.


Server wechseln?  Und wer bezahlt das? Wie soll man vorher wissen daß nur Looser auf diesem PvP-Server spielen?
 Da die Umfrage ja doch einige Spieler beschäftigt kann man nicht davon ausgehen daß dieser Thread Sinnlos ist und daß über 1500 Stimmen abgegeben wurden und es 50/50 steht solltet ihr auch zur Kenntnis nehmen. Die welche einfach nur sagen" Geh doch PvE" sind die Ganker? 

Ganz einfach: *Wir treffen uns mal IRL dann sehen wir wer der Stärkere ist!*
Wäre das ist ein fairer PvP-Kampf? 
Auf dem Schlachtfeld treiben sich ja auch nur gleich große Gegner rum und dann auch noch so viele.
Ihr seid arm dran.


----------



## talsimir (17. Februar 2008)

Finde ganken eig cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Stress abbauen!


----------



## Black Muffin (17. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, dass das Ganken auf PvP-Realms klar nicht aufgehoben oder mit einer Strafe versehen wird.
Klar ist es nervend wenn man mit seinem niedrigstufigen Charakter gegankt wird, aber auf Level 70 ist es dann umso lustiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unforgotten (17. Februar 2008)

sowas machen doch eh nur geistig zurückgebliebene, von mutter natur im intimbereich äußerst spärlich ausgestattete, von minderwertigkeitskomplexen zerfressenen, armselige, sozial verarmte kinder mit denen auf der straße nicht mal ein hund spielen würde wenn ein schnitzel um deren hals hängen würde.
wer ganken für heroisch und pvp-typisch hält tut mir nur leid .. ich für meinen teil nutze - falls ich mal davon betroffen bin folgende eingabe  /e lachen  und lass ihnen ihr armseeliges erfolgserlebnis.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die armen haben doch sonst nix vom leben.


----------



## alfa242 (17. Februar 2008)

hihi. das ist heftig.

Ganken sollte auch nicht verboten werden. Aber ich kenne einige die haben auf meinem Server überhaupt nichts anderes zutun. Von denen bin ich schon mehr als einmal belagert worden. Aber Ich hab genug Twinks, da spiel ich solang einen anderen.


----------



## unforgotten (17. Februar 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass das Ganken auf PvP-Realms klar nicht aufgehoben oder mit einer Strafe versehen wird.
> Klar ist es nervend wenn man mit seinem niedrigstufigen Charakter gegankt wird, aber auf Level 70 ist es dann umso lustiger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL .. dazu muss man eigentlich gar keinen kommentar abgeben, die antwort alleine legt schon zeugniss über deine intelligenz ab


----------



## Gustav Gans (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

auch mich hat dieses HighLevel gankt LowLevel beim twinken immer extrem geärgert. Allein die Vorstellung das solche Spieler hinterher noch eine Heldenklasse spielen dürfen ist grauenhaft.

Ja es müsste eine Strafe dafür geben, vielleicht ein Abzug der Ehrenpunkte? 

Und mir ist ist das Killen von Spielern die soweit unter meinem Level liegen ein Greuel. Ein wenig Ehre sollte schon sein ihm Spiel :-)

Gruß
Der Gustav


----------



## Diabolus69 (17. Februar 2008)

Ja leider iss das so , das es öfter vorkommt das man gegankt wird , aber Ich hab mich auch öfter drüber aufgeregt . Bringt aber nix , da kann man halt nix dran ändern , ich hab einfach mehrere Chars gemacht und wenn Ich gegankt wurde hab Ich einfach umgeloggt und nen anderen Char ne Stunde gespielt und danach wieder gewechselt , weil die nach einer Stunde nicht mehr da sind . (Solange wartet auch kein Lowiekiller ).
Meistens sind diese Lowiekiller nur Frustrierte Spieler die von anderen High Level Chars den Arsch versohlt bekommen haben . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus69 (17. Februar 2008)

Gustav schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch mich hat dieses HighLevel gankt LowLevel beim twinken immer extrem geärgert. Allein die Vorstellung das solche Spieler hinterher noch eine Heldenklasse spielen dürfen ist grauenhaft.
> 
> ...



Das iss leider so das es genug Spieler gibt die nichmal wissen was Ehre heißt !!!
Genau wie die Leecher im AV , gibt aber keiner zu das die dann Ihre Epic PvP Rüssi durch leechen bekommen haben . Ich hab schon genug Screenshots nach dem Bg gemacht und weiß wer sich seine Rüssi durch rumgammeln im BG bekommen hat . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

